# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  صحيفة المنبر الاربعاء 24 رمضان 1432 هـ

## مرهف

*قطع شك السمؤال عبد الباقي 
عفواً أيها النبلاء.. إنهم بلطجية العصور (البربرية)!!

* لم نكن نتوقع أن يصل الحال بالزرق الى هذا الدرك الخطير الذي وصلوا إليه..
 من فرط أمراضهم المستعصية المتمثلة في صفرهم الدولي الكبير..
 وكنا نحسب أن صبرهم على صفرهم فاق صبر أيوب على مرضه.. 
ولكن صمتوا دهرا ونطقوا في نهار رمضان كفرا.. والعياذ بالله.!! 
* أمراض الصفر الدولي أصبحت من الأمراض المستعصية حقا في القلعة الزرقاء..
 فإستشري  فيها هذا المرض العضال.. 
وانتشر وانتج أورام ظهرت للملأ يوم الأحد الماضي ومجموعة منهم
 يهاجمون خفية وخزيا وعار في نهار رمضان مجموعة قلة من صحافيي الزعيم بصحيفة الزعيم.
 * كنا نتوقع فيه ردة فعل قوية من الإتحاد
 العام للصحافيين وجمعية الصحافيين الرياضيين حيال ما
 بدر من جماهير الهلال تجاه الصحافيين المريخاب.. 
إلا أنهم آثروا الصمت دون أن يخرجوا ببيان ( أقله) ولكن للأسف .. 
فإن المعتدى عليهم كانوا صحافيي المريخ يا تيتاوي..!!.
 * صحافة المريخ .. لمن لا يعرفها من الزرق وغيرهم لا تعرف الإنكسار.. 
وإستدارة الرؤوس والأقلام .. تعشق المواجهة .. 
بالدليل والمنطق.. 
ومن يأنس في نفسه الكفاءة فليقارعنا الحجة بالحجة .. 
ولا يتدثر تحت ثوب المشجع .. ويظهر وجهين .. وهذه لعمري 
أدنى شيمة من شيم المنافقين. 
* صحيفة عالم النجوم أمس ..
 أبرزت خط تؤكد فيه أن أولتراس الهلال لم تقوم بالإعتداء على 
أي صحفي من صحيفة الزعيم .. وأنهم لم يأتوا إليها قط. 
* وعمود رئيس تحرير الصحيفة خالد عز الدين.. 
يتحدث عن إدانته للتصرف الذي أقبلت عليه بعض جماهير
 الهلال بالإعتداء على صحافيي المريخ.. وأنهم يستنكرون مثل هذه 
التصرفات بحكم أنه عمل معهم في الزعيم ويعتبرهم أعزاء بالنسبة له.
* يا سبحان الله ..
 كيف لصحيفة تنفي أن يكون مشجعي الهلال قد أعتدوا على (الزعيم)
 من ثم رئيس تحريرها.. 
يدين ويشجب في عموده التصرف الذي أقدمت عليه الجماهير الزرقاء. 
* ولعمري أن التصرف الذي قامت به عالم النجوم قبل أيام بحشد
 الجماهير الزرقاء وتعبيئها ضد الإعلام المريخي ومنتسبي المريخ ..
 سيبقى نقطة سوداء في تاريخ خالد عز الدين في الصحافة الرياضية.. 
وإن كنا لا نعرف له تاريخاً حتى اللحظة .. يمكن أن يتكئ عليه. 
* وهذا الأسلوب الغميء الذي مارسته (عالم النجوم) بترصدها للمريخ في الفترة الماضية .. 
وأسلوب الغاب والتصفية .. بحشد الجماهير وتعبيئها .. 
لا يعتبر سلوكا مشرفا لأي منهم ..
 بقدر ما هو إنتقاص لمكانتهم عند الزملاء..
 فمكانتهم عند الجماهير معلومة للجميع. 
* الصحافة المريخية وطوال الفترة الماضية ظلت تدافع 
عن حقوق ناديها بالحجة والمنطق.. ولم تستعمل الأسلوب التي أتت به (عالم النجوم) .. 
ولو أن منطق خالد عز الدين يقول أن دورهم كان عبارة عن خبري فقط..
 نقول له ما كل الأخبار يجب أن تذاع وتنشر في الصحف وفي مانشيتاتها الأولى. 
* ولو أن الصحافة المريخية تستخدم ذات الأسلوب لما كتب خالد وأمثالة كلمة
 واحدة غير لائقة في حق المريخ ومنتسبيه.. ولكن هذا الأسلوب ليس من شيمنا.. 
فالإعتداء على الصحافيين ظاهرة غريبة ويجب أن تحارب فورا .. 
وثقتنا كبيرة في الشرطة السودانية في إجتثاث هذه الخلايا النتنة 
من الوسط الرياضي.
 تأكيدات 
* جماهير المريخ قادرة على حماية مكتسبات ناديها ومنتسبيها.. 
ولكننا نثق في القانون .. وفي السلطات التنفيذية في البلاد. 
* وليس غريبا أن تأتي جماهير الهلال بمثل هذه الأفاعيل التي تشبهها تماماً.. 
فهم يعيشون في العصور (البربرية).. لذا جاء الإعتداء على (الزعيم) بربري وهمجي.
 * والجميع يعلم دوافعهم الناتجة عن الأمراض المستعصية التي ذكرناها وسببها الصفر 
الدولي الكبير.
 * وفي عصر (الأرابيب) لم تكن هناك مثل هذه الأمور البلطجية.. 
لأن الأرباب كان مسيطرا عليهم بالكامل.. ليس لأنهم عقلاء.. 
ولكن لأنه حكيم ويعرف قدر الرجال ..
 ومعني الرياضة والنتافس الشريف..
 فكان محترماً ويحترم غيره بطلاً أو وصيف. 
* والبروتاريا في العصور الإقطاعية كانوا ..
 يحقدون على النبلاء دوماً ..
 لا لشيء سواء أنهم بروتاريا .. 
والطبقة الأروسطقراطية هي المسيطرة وهي صاحب القدح المعلى في ذلك الزمان. 
* فدوماً يكون النبلاء متوشحون بالأحمر ويضعون القلادات الذهبية فاقعة
 الصفار على أعناقهم وعمائمهم.. وفي تيجان رؤوسهم.. وما دونهم بروتاريا ليس إلا ! 
* أختتم الزعيم أمس الأول الليالي الثقافية الرمضانية على أروع ما يكون .. 
فكان شهر رمضان شهر للإبداع المريخي.. وحقا الزعيم نجم يتلألأ في الشهر العظيم. 
* رمضان يثبت بالهلال.. ولكن لم نسمع أن الهلال (يثبت) في رمضان..إلا بالهمشرة.. 
وركلات الجزاء. 
* النبلاء تحولت وجهتهم من جدة للتباري مع الموردة الفاشر في كأس السودان..
 ترى بكم هدف خرجت الموردة من القلعة الحمراء أمس.
* نعزي الأخ الكريم .. والكابتن الخلوق محمد كمال حارس المريخ في وفاة المغفور له بإذن الله والده .. 
فالفقد كبير وجلل ونسأل الله العلي القدير أن يلهمه وآله والأسرة المريخية الكريمة 
الصبر السلوان.
 قفلة كلام 
* عفواً أيها النبلاء.. 
إنهم بلطجية العصور (البربرية). 
* وقطعا سنلتقي بإذن الله إن كان في العمر بقية.

*

----------


## عجبكو

*شكرا مرهف شكرا سمؤال 

*

----------


## مناوي

*مشكور يا مدير علي هذه الدرر 

شكراً دكتور سمؤال عبدالباقي
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*

حقق المريخ فوزا سهلا علي موردة الفاشر باربعة اهداف نظيفة في المباراة التي جمعتهما مساء امس بالقلعة الحمراء في الدور ربع النهائى لمنافسة كاس السودان ليتأهل بذلك المريخ الي المربع الذهبي لمقابلة فريق النسور وجاءت المباراة من طرف واحد اهدرت فيها العديد من الفرص السهلة من كلا الفريقين خاصة المريخ الذي تسيد المباراة في شوطيها لينتهي اللقاء برباعية من دون رد لموردة الفاشر.
تشكيلة المريخ:
لعب بجانب الحارس يس كل من باسكال، نجم الدين عبد الله، بله جابر، موسي الزومة، نصر الدين الشغيل، سعيد السعودي، فيصل العجب، اديكو، كلتشي، ساكواها.
تشكيلة فريق موردة الفاشر:
جاءت تشكيلة الموردة الفاشر كالاتي: عبد الله ادم في حراسة المرمي، محمد عبد الحميد موسي، مصعب احمد، ايمن الطيب، سليمان خميس، محمود علي، معاوية احمد، عادل ازهري، جلال محمد، والمهاجم لقمان الطيب.
*

----------


## yassirali66

*جماهير المريخ قادرة على حماية مكتسبات ناديها ومنتسبيها.. 
ولكننا نثق في القانون .. وفي السلطات التنفيذية في البلاد

كلام في الصميم..تسلم اخي مرهف

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*

بدات المباراة بسيطرة مريخية مطلقة علي وسط الملعب وامتلك المريخ مبادرات تهديد مرمي موردة الفاشر وبدا علي لاعبيها الارتباك وعدم التنظيم الجيد الذي اكسب المريخ احكاما علي الملعب تماما لتمر فرصة خطيرة من دربكة اللاعب باسكال الذي ارسل الكرة الي يس تمكن لقمان مهاجم الموردة من لحاقها لتضيع الفرصة في احراز هدف استباقي للموردة في الدقيقة 12 ليواصل ذات اللاعب الهرولة نحو المرمي المريخي وينجح في قطع الكرة من باسكال ويتجه بها نحو يس ويسدد بقوة علي يمين الحارس حولها الي ركلة زاوية لصالح فريق الموردة الفاشر في الدقيقة 14 من عمر النصف الاول من المباراة عاد بعدها لاعبو المريخ لاحكام قبضتهم علي زمام المباراة وتضييق المسافات علي الخصم وتنفيذ العديد من الجمل التكتيكية ليجد فيصل العجب الكرة ممهدة امامه ويصوب بقوة نحو مرمي عبد الله ادم علت القائم من مسافة بعيدة في الدقيقة 15 تحرك بعدها الطرف الايمن من خلال العكسيات التي شكلت خطورة كبيرة علي مرمي الموردة ومن تمريرة ساكواها داخل منطقة الجزاء حولها اديكو بكل سهولة لتسكن الشباك في الدقيقة 19 واصل بعدها المريخ الزحف بكثافة علي المناطق الدفاعية لموردة الفاشر وتفعيل العكسيات خاصة من الطرف الايمن لترسل الكرة الي باسكال ومن راسية كادت ان تكون هدفا ثانيا ارتطمت بالقائم الايمن لموردة الفاشر في الدقيقة 26 ويستمر الحصار وفشل التسديدات المريخية علي كثرتها من خارج خط الـ 18 وتارة تكون بدون تركيز وعجلة لتفلح العكسيات في احداث الفارق في المباراة التي شهدت ضمورا في تمرير الكرة من لاعبي الموردة التي ذهبت اغلب تمريراتهم الي لاعبي الاحمر ليرسل فيصل العجب يسارية استقبلها اديكو بكل يسر ومن راسية اديكو وهدية العجب جاء الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 31 جاءت بعدها بعض المحاولات لموردة الفاشر لاثبات الذات لكن دون ادني خطورة تذكر سوي من بعض الحلول الفردية خاصة من المهاجم لقمان ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادي فلاعبو الموردة لم يكونوا موفقين في تشكيل اية ندية ضد متصدر الدوري الممتاز حتي الان برصيد 51 نقطة ويستمر المريخ في فرض سيطرته ومن راسية لساكواها في الدقيقة 41 في قلب المرمي تمكن الحارس عبد الله ادم من افساد المحاولة ليحرم ساكواها الذي لم يسعفه الحظ في هذه المباراة في التوقيع لشباك الموردة الفاشر وكذلك سعيد السعيد الذي حرمه القائم من هدف محقق.
بعد ثوان معدودة من راسية ساكواها واصل المريخ مسيرة الاحتفاظ بالكرة والتمرير وسط الملعب وتنفيذ العديد من الجمل التكتيكية التي اجادها اللاعبون بصورة طيبة.
*

----------


## مناوي

*السلام عليكم 

مافي اي ثقة في اي قانون لهذا البلد الظالم والموجه الي فئة بعينها 

معقولة اعتداء في وضح النهار ولم تتم محاسبة المجرمين ؟؟؟
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*

الحضري يغادر الي لندن لاختبارات هال سيتي


 







رد مجلس المريخ علي الفاكس المرسل من نادي هال سيتي الانجليزي حول الحارس عصام الحضري بفاكس مماثل امس حمل موافقة النادي علي سفر اللاعب الي لندن لاجراء الاختبارات الفنية والكشف الطبي وقرر سفر مندوب الي انجلترا لاكمال المفاوضات في حال اجتياز اللاعب للكشف والاختبارات. وسيغادر الحضري الي لندن ويعود يوم 31 الجاري. من جهته عقد مدير الكرة بالمريخ مدني الحارث اجتماعا مغلقا مع اللاعب امس وتم الاتفاق علي كافة التفاصيل. وقال الحارث في حديث لقوون انه يتمني التوفيق للكابتن عصام في هذه المفاوضات التي جاءت عبر المريخ.
المريخ يلعب مباراتين وديتين




*

----------


## طارق حامد

*تقرر ان يلعب المريخ مباراتين وديتين يومي 29 اغسطس و5 سبتمبر مع احد اندية الممتاز.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*استدعاء وارغو


تم تشكيل لجنة للتحقيق مع محترف المريخ استيفن وارغو لعدم وصوله في الموعد المحدد من بلده.
وسيمثل اللاعب امام دائرة الكرة لاتخاذ القرار المناسب.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*جمعية المريخ قائمة في موعدها
اكد مفوض الهيئات الشبابية بولاية الخرطوم مولانا زكريا عوض شرحبيل قيام الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ في الثاني من ديسمبر المقبل وخاطب مجلس المريخ رسميا بهذا الخصوص.
وتقرر ان يكون الثالث من سبتمبر المقبل اخر موعد لتسديد الاشتراكات.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*جماهير المريخ تطالب بوليد



طالبت جماهير المريخ باللاعب وليد الذي تالق في المباراة السابقة للاستمتاع بفنه الكروي.
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

جمعية المريخ قائمة في موعدها
اكد مفوض الهيئات الشبابية بولاية الخرطوم مولانا زكريا عوض شرحبيل قيام الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ في الثاني من ديسمبر المقبل وخاطب مجلس المريخ رسميا بهذا الخصوص.
وتقرر ان يكون الثالث من سبتمبر المقبل اخر موعد لتسديد الاشتراكات.



 

شباب من اجل المريخ الان بدأ دورنا ويلا نشد الهمة تجاه من نحب حتي نأتي بالقوي الامين وكيفية ادارة المريخ وليس من يدير النادي
*

----------


## طارق حامد

* 
في وجه الرياح
إبراهيم عبدالرحيم 
دوري المحترفون.. الإحتراف بأصوله.. أم الهواية بثوب مختلف..!!؟ 
[justify] 
• كثُر الحديث في الأيام الماضية عن نظام دوري المحترفين الذي أقره الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم(الفيفا) قبل أكثر من خمس سنوات كشرط أساسي للمشاركة في منافساته للإتحادات الوطنية المنضوية تحت لواءه.. وبدأت الكثير من الدول في تطبيق هذا النظام.. رغم أن كل مناحيها المتعلقة بإدارة النشاط الكروي سبقت توجيهات الفيفا الإحترافية.. ووصلت مراحل متقدمة جداً في تطبيق الإحتراف.. لذا لم تجد أي مشقة في تطبيق توجيهات الفيفا.. ولكن أصبح الأمر صعباً للغاية للدول التي تعتمد علي الإرتجالية في إدارة نشاطها الكروي.. والسبب بالطبع غلبة العقليات والسلوكيات التقليدية علي المناهج الإحترافية.. وبدأ واضحاً سيطرة مفهوم أن الإحتراف هو التقيد فقط باللوائح والنظم.. ناسين أن الإحتراف في أصله هو سلوك صعب للغاية.. لذا رزحت تحت وطأة التخلف.. إلي أن تفاجأت بتوجيهات الفيفا الواضحة بوضع العام2013 كآخر موعد لتطبيق نظام دوري المحترفين.. وبدأت في اللحاق بنفسها بتطبيق دوري المحترفين دون أن يكون لها أي ترتيبات قريبة أو بعيدة المدي لإنفاذ هذه التوجيهات الواضحة.. وبدأ أكثر وضوحاً سعيها المحموم لتطبيق هذا النظام ظاهرياً فقط.. في محاولة واضحة للتحايل علي الموجهات الواضحة التي وضعها الفيفا.. والمؤسف ظن الكثيرون أن التطبيق الظاهري لهذه الموجهات يعني الخروج من نفق تهديدات الفيفا.. وأن ذلك سيعفي السودان من أي عقوبات محتملة حال الفشل في تطبيق هذا النظام..!!
• وقد عجبت أشد العجب للتعامل الذي أتي به الأخ مجدي شمس الدين سكرتير الإتحاد العام فيما يختص بتطبيق دوري المحترفين في السودان.. حيث غابت(الإحترافية) تماماً عن سكرتير الإتحاد العام وهم يقدم تنويره للإعلام الرياضي عن ضرورة تطبيق دوري المحترفين في السودان.. حيث كان الواقع(الإحترافي) الذي يسعي له الإتحاد العام.. يفرض مخاطبة الأندية المنضوية تحت لواء الدوري الممتاز وإطلاعها علي المستجدات(القديمة).. وتحديد السقف الذي وضعه الفيفا وهو العام بعد المقبل.. كآخر موعد لتطبيق دوري المحترفين في السودان.. ولكن للأسف علمت الأندية بهذه المستجدات(القديمة) بعد أن تحدث سكرتير الإتحاد العام للإعلام.. وبعد أن طرقت الصحف الرياضية عليها.. وأصاب التوجس أغلب أندية الدوري الممتاز.. ليس بسبب الخوف من تطبيق هذا النظام في السودان.. ولكن لأنه ليس لديها إتحاد يبشر بتغيير طريقته في إدارة كرة القدم في السودان لتواكب الحد الأدني من متطلبات تطبيق دوري المحترفين.. فما قاله سكرتير الإتحاد العام في تنويره الإعلامي كان أولي توجيهه لمجالس إدارات أندية الدوري الممتاز عبر ورشة أو مؤتمر لبحث إمكانيات تطبيق الحد الأدني من موجهات الفيفا الخاصة بإلزامية تطبيق نظام دوري المحترفين.. ولكن أعضاء مجالس إدارات الأندية المستهدفة بالنظام الجديد.. بدأوا وكأن علي رؤوسهم الطير.. وفي حيرة من أمرهم.. والإتحاد يفشل في شرح المقومات التي يجب توافرها لدي كل نادٍ للعب في دوري المحترفين.. رغم أنها لا تكلفه شيئاً بإرسالها لكل الأندية عبر البريد العادي أو الإلكتروني أو علي الأقل بالفاكس..!!
• ويقيني أن أكبر العقبات التي ستواجه تطبيق دوري المحترفين في السودان.. هي العقلية التي يُدار بها الإتحاد العام لكرة القدم.. والبعيد كل البعد عن قواعده.. إلا من بعض المعطيات التي لا تسمن ولا تغني من جوع.. ومن يريد أن يطبق أي قانون عليه أن يبدأ بنفسه قبل أن يطالب الآخرين بالتقيد به.. لذا فإن الإتحاد العام مطالب قبل غيره بتطبيق السلوك الإحترافي علي عمله.. ومن ثم تنزيله للأندية التي تنوي الإستمرار في دوري المحترفين.. فالإتحاد العام هو القدوة التي ستقتدي بها الأندية.. إذ لا يُعقل أن يكون الإتحاد الذي يريد تطبيق المحترفين.. هاوياً في كل تعاملاته.. وغير قادر علي إنفاذ قوانينه بمجاملاته الواضحة في تنفيذ سياساته وبرامجه.. وغيرها من الأمور التي تحدث داخل الإتحاد العام الذي تضرب الفوضي بأطنابها في كل نواحيه.. وإنني أسال سكرتير الإتحاد العام.. ما هي المساعدات التي يمكن أن يقدمها الإتحاد للأندية لمواكبة النظام الجديد في ظل إنعدام الثقة بين الطرفين في الكثير من المعاملات.. وفي ظل الإهمال الواضح الذي تعانيه أندية الدوري الممتاز والتي ستتحول لأندية دوري المحترفين في توزيع أنصبتها من الرعاية وحقوق البث التلفزيوني.. وفي ظل العقم الإداري في إنزال القوانين وغياب الشفافية تماماً.. وسيادة لغة المصالح والمجاملات.. لذا فإن الإتحاد العام مطالب وبقوة بضرورة إبداء الجدية في تطبيق نظام المحترفين بعيداً عن ما يتم حالياً في أروقته وفي تعاملاته وإدارته لمنافساته.. ومنح شعور لكل الأندية أنه بدأ فعلياً في تطبيق نظام الإحتراف.. أو التأكيد لهم أن الأوضاع الحالية لن تسمح بذلك.. ورغم عدم تفاؤلي بإمكانية تطبيق الإحتراف بأصوله.. إلا أنه يمكن وفي ظل الأوضاع الحالية الإستمرار في الهواية المسيطرة علينا.. ولكن بثوب مختلف.. وهو التحايل علي الموجهات الواضحة للفيفا.. والعمل علي تطبيق دوري المحترفين بأصوله خطوة خطوة..!!
إتجاه الرياح..!!
• هناك مفهوم خاطئ لدي البعض فيما يتعلق بالشروط التي يجب توافرها لدي أي نادٍ يطمع في المشاركة في دوري المحترفين.. بإشارتهم لضرورة إمتلاكه لملعب لوحده.. والصحيح أن الشرط واضح وهو وجود إستاد بمواصفات الفيفا في المنطقة التي يوجد بها هذا النادي..!!
• والأمثلة كثيرة لناديين أو أكثر يشتركون في اللعب بملعب واحد في مدينتهم.. ففي إيطاليا يشترك الميلان والإنتر في معلب السانسيرو.. ثم اليوفنتوس وتورينو بملعب الديلي ألبي.. وفي روما العاصمة هناك روما ولازيو بتقاسمهما الملعب الأولمبي.. وعلي الصعيد العربي يوجد الرجاء والوداد بالمغرب بملعب محمد الخامس..!!
• تعجبت والله من إقدام الأخ ماجد إسماعيل المحامي علي قيادة تظاهرة مشجعي الهلال لمجلس الصحافة إحتجاجاً علي ما ظل يكتبه إعلام المريخ ضد الهلال.. ومصدر تعجبي أن ماجد محامي ويعرف حدود مهنته..!!
• أفهم أن يقف الأخ ماجد إسماعيل ومن وراء هذه المظاهرة وبكتابة المذكرة التي رفض البروف علي شمو إستلامها.. ولكن لم أفهم أن يقود المظاهرة بنفسه..!!
• ماجد الذي أعرفه سبق أن دافع عن صحفيين مريخاب إلي جانب آخرين هلالاب في قضية الصحف الخمس والصحفيين التسعة قبل خمس سنوات.. ولا أدري لماذا أقحم نفسه في مظاهرة جماهيرية.. لدرجة أجبرت البروف علي شمو رئيس المجلس القومي للصحافة والمطبوعات بتقديم بشكوى رسمية ضده لإتحاد المحامين بتهمة التحرش..!!
• أكثر ما أضحكني أن ماجد الذي فشل في الفصل بين مهنته وإنتماءه الرياضي.. إتهم مجلس الصحافة بالتواطوء مع المريخ وبعدم ممارسة دوره الرقابي..!!
• يمكن أن نتفق مع ماجد أن المجلس لم يمارس دوره الرقابي.. ولكن أن يتواطأ مع المريخ.. فهذا ما لا يمكن أن يقبله عقل أو منطق..!!
• وضح بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك أن رئيس الهلال يعاني من عقدة الوالي بشكل كامل.. فبعد تأكيداته السابقة بأن إعلام المريخ يكتب ضد الهلال لإرضاء(الكفيل) ويقصد الوالي.. جاء وقال مرة ثانية أن شخصية مريخية معروفه هي التى تحرك الصحف الحمراء.. واذا أرادت هذه الشخصية إيقافها وقال لهم توقفوا لوقفوا(صفا انتباه).. مشيراً إلى أن إعلامىي المريخ يحترمون هذه الشخصية أكثر مما يحترمون أنفسهم..!!
• غداً أعود بالتعليق علي سطحية البرير..!!

[/justify]
*

----------


## طارق حامد

* 
علم الدين هاشمبهدوء 

2013 نهاية المريخ والهلال !
[justify] 
كتب الزميل مزمل ابوالقاسم ان السودان يحتاج الى عشرة اعوام على الاقل لتحقيق اشتراطات الفيفا بخصوص دورى الفيفا الذى يفترض تطبيقه كاملا من موسم 2012-2013 و تحدث عنه الاستاذ مجدى شمس الدين فى مؤتمره الصحفى اول امس ,, ولكنى اعتقد ان السودان ربما يحتاج الى قرن من الزمان حتى يصل لتطبيق الحد الادنى من تلك الاشتراطات التى تتطلب من الاندية التحول الى شركات مساهمة عامة وتخصيص ميزانية كافية ومستقلة لادارة نشاط كرة القدم وامتلاك ملاعب بمواصفات دولية فضلا عن ادارة تنفيذية متفرغة وطواقم مدربين حاملين للرخصة الدولية أ , بدون توفر هذه الاشتراطات لن يسمح الكاف والفيفا لانديتنا بالمشاركة فى المسابقات القارية او الدولية ,, هذا النظام الذى اقره الفيفا منذ 2007 شرع الاتحاد الاسيوى فى تطبيقه منذ ثلاث سنوات تقريبا وسبقه بحملة توعية حول كيفية التطبيق وتوفير الحد الادنى من الشروط وكلف مجموعة من خبرائه طافت على كل الاتحادات الاعضاء فى شرق وغرب وجنوب القارة لشرح الاشتراطات المطلوبة ومن ثم حدد سقفا زمنيا للتطبيق تم الالتزام به من معظم الاتحادات فى القارة الاسيوية لاسيما فى منطقة الخليج التى تحولت بعضها على جناح السرعة الى شركات مساهمة عامة دون ان تجد صعوبة فى تكملة بقية الشروط نسبة لصلاحية البنية التحتية من ملاعب وشركات متخصصة فى التسويق والاستثمار ومدربين مؤهلين حسب الشروط الدولية ,, وقد عايشت عن قرب تجربة الاندية القطرية فى التحول الى شركات مساهمة عامة كما هو الحال فى الاندية الاماراتية والسعودية فهى الدول الخليجية الثلاثة التى استوفت انديتها الشروط الدولية وبالتالى سمح لها الاتحاد الاسيوى بالمشاركة فى اكبر مسابقاته وهى دورى ابطال اسيا ( الشامبيونزليغ ) بينما لازالت ثلاثة دولة خليجية اخرى خارج منظومة الاحتراف وهى البحرين وسلطنة عمان والكويت لاسباب تتعلق بالبنية التحتية وتخلف القوانين واللوائح واسباب لوجستية اخرى ولهذا فان انديتها لازالت ممنوعة من المشاركة فى دورى ابطال اسيا مثل بقية الدول الاخرى فى غرب القارة الاسيوية سوريا والاردن ولبنان والعراق واليمن ,, فاذا كانت هناك ثلاث دول مثل الكويت والبحرين وعمان تتوفر لديها القدر المناسب من الامكانيات المادية والبنية التحتية من ملاعب بمواصفات دولية وعجزت عن الايفاء بكل الشروط فكيف سيكون حال انديتنا واتحادنا الهمام وافتقار بلدنا للبنية التحتية المناسبة من ملاعب وغيرها من العوامل المساعدة لتطبيق الاحتراف الكامل فى كرة القدم ؟؟ 
اعتقد ان ماقاله الاستاذ مجدى شمس الدين من شرح وتفصيل وتحذير رغم انه فى توقيت متأخر مقارنة بالتوقيت الذى صدرت فيه توجيهات الفيفا والكاف لكل الاتحاد يستحق من المسؤولين فى الدولة وفى مقدمتهم رئاسة الجمهورية ووزارة الشباب والرياضة بدراسته من كل جوانبه ان كانوا جادين فى ان تبقى كرتنا المتخلفة تحت اضواء البطولات الافريقية ,, واتفق هنا مع كتبه استاذنا النعمان حسن قبل فترة ليست بالقصيرة وهو ينبه المسؤولين فى الاتحاد العام ووزارة الشباب والرياضة ان يشمروا عن سواعدهم فى اتخاذ خطوة ايجابية نحو تعديل القوانين واللوائح حتى تتحرر الاندية من القيود الحكومية ,, ولكن يبقى السؤال الذى يفرض نفسه هل انديتنا – باستثناء المريخ والهلال طبعا – قادرة على ان تتحول الى شركات مساهمة عامة ؟؟ وهل شركات القطاع الخاص المثقلة بالضرائب والجبايات الحكومية سيكون لديها الرغبة الدخول فى مثل هذه المشاريع غير مضمونة المكاسب الربحية ؟ بل هل سيكون لدينا حتى 2013 ثمانية اندية كحد ادنى لتنظيم دورى للمحترفين وفقا للشروط الدولية ؟ 
اعتقد ان الكرة السودانية فى ورطة حقيقية بسبب هذا النهج الجديد ولن نبالغ اذا قلنا انها على بعد امتار قليلة من الانزواء والخروج عن دائرة اضواء المشاركة فى البطولات الافريقية الكبيرة فى 2013 الا اذا عطف الفيفا الى حالنا وهذا احتمال ضعيف بل ربما يكون من المستحيلات وان مصير انديتنا المريخ والهلال والبقية التى تمثلنا خارجيا سيلحق بمصير من سبقونا مثل الاندية الكويتية والبحرينية والعمانية والسورية والاردنية واللبنانية والعراقية واليمنية وجميعها يسمح لها فقط بالمشاركة فى بطولة كاس الاتحاد الاسيوى وليس فى دورى الابطال !! فالاغلبية من اندية منطقة سيكافا الفقيرة مرشحة للخروج من دورى الابطال الذى ربما يكون حكرا على الاندية الثرية فى شمال وغرب وجنوب القارة السمراء ,, استعدوا للنهاية المحتومة !
شكرا لقراء كفر ووتر
الشكر اجزله لقراء صحيفة كفر ووتر الكترونية على مشاعرهم الطيبة التى طوقونى بها بمناسبة كتابة المقال رقم 500 واخص بالشكر كل الزائرين لموقع هذه الصحيفة بمختلف الوانهم وانتماءاتهم وتحديدا من يختلفون معى فى الرأى لاجدد تاكيدى لهم بان اى كلمة يكتبونها هى محل احترامى وتقديرى والدليل على ذلك استمرارى فى الكتابة الراتبة فى هذه الصحيفة حتى وصلت لـ 500 عمود بينما لم يتحمل غيرى من الزملاء تعليقاتكم وفضل الانسحاب فى اوقات سابقة ,, الى جانب اهتمامى وحرصى على تشجيع الجميع فى التحول من الصحافة الورقية الى الالكترونية كما هو الحال فى دول العالم المتقدم ,, كذلك اغتنم هذه المناسبة لازجى الشكر والتحية للعزيز ياسر مختار رئيس التحرير وبقية الزملاء فى ادارة التحرير على جهدهم وصبرهم حتى تخطى عدد الزائرين لموقع الصحيفة 8 ملايين متصفح فى فترة وجيزة جدا مع التزامى بالاستمرار وتمنياتى فى ان اكون عند حسن ظن الجميع , وكل عام وانتم بخير .



[/justify]
*

----------


## طارق حامد

* 
هجمات مرتدة
عمر عطية 
الشبل وليد موهبة تحتاج الي الرعاية 
[justify] 
* لاحديث هذه الايام في الوسط المريخي سوي الموهبة وليد الاحرار والذي يقدم مستويات مذهلة مع الفريق الكبير خاصة في مباراتي مريخ حلفا حيث كان حديث واعجاب كل من تابع المباراتين مما يؤكد ان المريخ علي موعد من نجم كبير. 

*تدرج النجم وليد من الدرجة الثانية الي شباب المريخ حيث شمله كابتن البدري برعاية خاصة واشركه تدريجيا في عدة مباريات فدخل قلوب الجماهير من اول ظهور له بالقلعة الحمراء ..

*من حسن حظ وليد ام المدرب القدير صلاح مشكله يشرف علي تدريب الشباب وهو الذي لعب دورا كبيرا في صناعة العديد من المواهب من خلال جهاز الاشبال ..

*وجود مشكله علي قمة جهاز الشباب سيجعل الطريق ممهدا امام اللاعب الشاب ليصبح في وقت قريب نجما كبيرا وموهوبا يسير بثبات نحو الفريق الاول ويتولي صناعة اللعب .

*لم يشارك الشبل وليد الاحرار مع المريخ سوي دقائق معدودات امام مريخ حلفا فكانت بصمته حاضرة ومنح الفريق التفوق في خط الوسط واستطاع ان يحدث تحولا حذريا امام بطل حلفا بصنع هدفين واحراز هدف الي جانب تقديمه لمسات ساحرة تجاوب معها الجمهور ..

*مدرب مريخ خلفا تحدث باعجاب عن هذه الفلته ووصفه بانه الاميز علي الاطلاق في المريخ وقال عنه انه صغير في سنه وكبير بعطاءه وموهبته ..

*يحتاج هذا اللاعب ان يقدم نفسه كموهبة شابة جديرة بالاحترام وتستحق ان تجد مدربا شجاعا يمنحه الفرصة ليشق طريقه نحو الفريق الاول ليستفيد من مهاراته وامكاناته العالية ومن ثم يمضي بثبات الي المنتخب الوطني الاول لكرة القدم ..

*الي جانب تميز النجم وليد في كرة القدم فهو يمارس الكرة الطائرة بتميز لايقل عن كرة القدم ويجد متعة خاصة في ممارسة هذه الرياضه ولكن اللعبة الشعبية طريقه الاقصر نحو النجومية ..

هجمات مباشرة 

*لم يسلم مجلس الصحافة والمطبوعات من اذي جماهير الهلال حيث تعرض المنسوبون له لسيل من الشتائم والسباب ونال مربي الاجيال البروف شمو نصيب الاسد من الكلمات الجارحة والمسمومة .

*البروف شمو المربي الفاضل والذي يحمل هم الصحافة علي اكتافه والذي قاتل بشراسة من اجل حرية الصحافة وجد كل انواع العداء السافر من الجماهير الهلالية .

*قضية التواطؤ فجرها موقع القاهرة سبورت وليست صحف المريخ او مجلس الصحافة والمطبوعات ..

*جماهير الهلال تحب الفوضي وتعشق البلطجة اكثر من ناديها ولن تنتهي هذه المهازل مالم يكف البرير عن الاساءة لفريق المريخ ومالم تحترم جماهير ناديه الرياضة وتتعامل بمسئولية واحترام في تشجيع النادي الذي تنتمي اليه ..

وبكره الشوق بيجمعنا

[/justify]
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*

شهد الحروف 
د / نشأت نبيل 
ولا زال مسلسل الفضائح مستمرا  
[justify] 
قلنا بالأمس بأننا دعاة لمعرفة الحقيقة ، وقبل أن يجف مداد قلمنا ها هي الصحف المصرية تنشر مرة أخرى وقائع رشوة نادى الهلال السوداني إلى ثلاثة من لاعبين إنيمبا عن طريق وكيل لاعبين نيجيري ، واتهمت ميشو (صراحة) بأنه هو من قام بالتخطيط والاتصال لهذه العملية ، وقالت بأن همشرى من قام بالتنفيذ وتحويل أموال عملية التلاعب بنتيجة المباراة .

· قلنا أننا عندما نكتب نرضى ضميرنا إمام الله أولاً ، لا نكتب من أجل أن نرميهم بما ليس فيهم (لا سمح الله) ولا نكتب من باب (المكايدات) ولا يغضبنا وصول الهلال إلى دور المجموعات ، إنجازات المريخ التي حققها تجعلنا نترفع عن هذه الصغائر ، ولكن نكتب من أجل الحقيقة ، ولا نريد سوى الحقيقة ، نرفض مثل هذه التصرفات ، لأنها تسيئ لنا جميعا ، وقلناها مرارا وتكرارا هذه القضية ليس عار على الهلال وحده إنما عار على السودان بأجمعه ، وقلنا إننا نريد أن نصل إلى الحقيقة ، ليس من أجل (توريط) الهلال أو نرميه بما ليس فيه، أننا نبحث عن الحقيقة حتى نصل إلى كل تفاصيلها المجردة ، من أجل أن يبرأ الهلال وقبله السودان الوطن ، أو أن يدان الهلال ويتبرأ كل هل السودان من هذه الفعلة الشنيعة.
· بالأمس كنا نقول بأن الأهرام نشرت ، ومنذ اليوم سنقول صحف القاهرة نشرت ، اتسعت الدائرة يا أهل الهلال، ودخلت صحيفة التعاون والأهرام الرقمي وغيرها على الخط ، يا ترى ماذا يقول رجال الهلال الآن .... طبعاً ستسمعون غداً أعزاراً (واهية) و (خطرفات) لا تجدي ولا تغنى من شيء ، أليس حرى بأهل الهلال الآن أن يواجهوا هذه القضية بدل التهرب منها بالتصريحات والتي لا تقدم ولا تأخر من شيء، ماذا سيفعل شرذمتهم والرعاع أمثال فاقدين العقل والمنطق الذين توجهوا فى غفلة من الزمان وعلى مرأى ومسمع شرطة السودان والتي عهدنا لها أن تحفظ أمننا وأماننا وعرضنا ومالنا وتركتهم يتهجمون على مواطن يدفع الضريبة والتي يصرف منها رجال ألشرطه مرتباتهم ، وتركتهم يعتدون على مكان يدعم الدولة (والشرطة جزء كبير فى هذه الدولة) ويدفع الضرائب والعوائد والاهم من ذاك كله يوفر ومئات الفرص من الوظائف للمواطن السوداني ، تركتهم يعتدون على مواطن كل خطا انه يحمل قلم وفكره يدفع بها إلى هذا الوطن لكي يواكب التجديد والتغير ويرتقى به فى مصافي الدول الحديثة ، الشرطة تركت المواطن الذي يستغيث بها وتمسكت بأجراء شكلي ، فهل لو مات احد نتيجة هذا التصرف سيكون (المرحوم غلطان لأنهم لم يفتح بلاغ) قبل أن يستغيث بشرطة النجدة ، فلماذا سميت بالنجدة إذن؟!؟!؟.
· هل سنسمع غدا بأن هذه الشرذمة استقلت طائرات خاصة وأتت إلى القاهرة لكي (تأخذ حق الهلال بأيديهم) كما أطلقوا هذه الحملة على صفحات (الفيسبوك) ، وهل سيقول (البرير) أنها (خطرافات) إعلام وأنهم كمجلس إدارة ليس مسئولين من تصرفات همشرى .
· لقد آن الأوان لأهل الهلال أن يقفوا ويدافعوا عن كرامة ناديهم ، هذه الكرامة التي ( وجعوا بها رأسنا إبان مشكلة الحضرى) ، أناشدكم يا رجال الهلال أن تقاضوا صحف مصر التي نشرت الخبر والتي (تدعى) بأنها تملك الوثائق والمستندات التي تؤكد تورط ميشو و همشرى فى عملية التلاعب فى نتيجة مباراتكم مع إنيمبا ، قاضوهم ليس من أجل سمعة الهلال فقط ، بل من اجل سمعت السودان.... أن كان سمعت السودان تهمكم ، قاضوهم من أجل أن نصل إلى الحقيقة والتي حاولتم أنتم أن تكمموا أفواهنا وتغمضوا أعيوننا عنها ، أرهبتمونا بالقانون وقلنا لكم (حبابوا القانون عندما نقف نحن وانتم أمامه سواسية وتتحدث المستندات) أرهبتمونا بمجلس الصحافة وقلنا لكم شرف لنا أن نقف أمام مجلس الصحافة والذي أنشأ من أجل أن يكون الحق والكلمة والمعلومة ملك للجميع ، أرسلتم (الرجرجة ) لكي ترهب شرفاء الكلمة وقلنا لكم لقد خدمتم قضيتنا ووحدتم صفوفنا.
· شرفاء الكلمة وداعة الحق فى كل مكان وزمان مبادئهم واحده ، لا تعرف التغير ولا التلوين حسب الموقف والمكان ، وكما وقف شرفائنا فى السودان بحثاً عن الحقيقة، ها هم شرفاء الحقيقة فى مصر ينشرون (الغسيل الوسخ) على صفحات صحفكم ، ونحن ألان نطالبكم جميعا - بلا استثناء - نحن نريد أن نعرف الحقيقة ... الحقيقة الكاملة وبكل تفاصيلها.
· ننتظر ردكم يا أهل الهلال ، "ولا تتأخروا علينا" ، نريد أن تقاضوا الصحف المصرية التي استباحت (عرضكم) ، أما فيكم رجال يغضبون من أجل كرامة الهلال ، أما فيكم رجال يدافعون عن شرف الهلال ، دافعوا عن مبادئ وكرمة الهلال ، دافعوا عن أرث الهلال و نادى الوطنية ، دافعوا عن تاريخ الهلال ، أما كفاكم فضيحة 12\2 .
· يا رجال الهلال ليس المطلوب منكم إسكاتنا ، اسكتوا صحافة مصر ادحضوا ما تملكه من مستندات ، وحينها سنصمت نحن ، وبل سنقف معكم فى خندق واحد ندافع عنكم ، نحن لم نصنع الخبر ، نحن تعالمنا مع صدى الخبر ، لا تحاسبونا حاسبوا صحف مصر مفجرة الخبر.
· ليس من العار أن تخرج من بطولة قارية فى أدوارها الأولى، ولكن العار أن تصعد إلى الأدوار النهائية بالرشوة والتلاعب فى نتائج المباريات .
· ليس من العار أن تلعب محليا وتفقد فرصتك على المنافسة فى البطولات الإقليمية ، ولكن من العار أن تهان كرامتك وتصمت.
· ليس من العار أن تخرج على يد فريق مغمور، فكرة القدم لا تعرف الأسماء، ولكن من العار أن تكون انتصاراتك بمساعدة الحكام (والأخضر الليموني).
· إلى الذين يعايرونا بالعب فى كأس السودان والدوري الممتاز، ويتفاخرون بأنهم يلعبون فى دوري الإبطال ، نقول لهم راجعوا التاريخ جيدا قبل أن تتحدثوا ، ونقول لهم أيضاً لقد خرجنا (بشرف) من الأدوار الأولية ، ونحمد الله خرجنا بشرفنا ولم تتهم كرامة المريخ من قبل ، وبأذن الله لن نكون فى يوم من الأيام موضع اتهام ، لان المريخ يعرف طريق النصر بأقدام لاعبيه فقط ، لا نعرف طريق غير هذا لنبنى به أمجادنا ، فمن أجل هذا نحن النادي الوحيد الذي شرف هذا البلد ومثلها خير تبديل .
· لقد وهبنا لهذه البلد شرف الكؤوس المحملة جواً ، وسجلنا أسم السودان بأسطر من ذهب على سجلات الإبطال ، ولم (نشوه) سمعت السودان يوماً من الأيام ، لم نزور فى تقرير الحكام ، ولا نعرف المنشطات ، ولا الانسحاب من البطولات خشية من الهزيمة ، ولا وألإعارات الوهمية ، والسمكرة الداخلية والخارجية ، ولم تطاردنا الصحافة العالمية كما تطارد الهلال ألان بالفضائح والمستندات .
· الم اقل لكم هنا من قبل أن أجمل الأفلام العربية التي أنتجتها السينما المصرية ، فلم الرصاصة ما زالت فى جيبي.
· أجمل الأفلام الكوميدية ، حاحا وتفاحه.
· هاكم فلم الغد ، الصعود إلى الهاوية.
· ارفع راسك فوق أنت مريخي شريف.

شهد أخير

· حقيقة صدمت عندما علمت بتفاصيل المكالمة الهاتفية التي تمت بين صحفي سوداني و صحفي الأهرام الذي فجر قضية الرشوة الأخير ، كيف سمح لنفسه هذا الصحفي بان يتخلى عن آداب وأخلاق مهنته وان يطلب من الصحفي المصري السكوت عن الحقيقة ، هل هذه صحافة ، كيف لصحفي وهبه الله نعمة البحث عن الحقيقة يطالب من زميلة أن يسكت (ويتستر) على فضيحة أخلاقيه مثل هذه ، الرشوة التي تصرخ لها ملائكة السماء والأرض والتي حرمها الله فى محكم تنزيله ، والتي يرفضها الوسط الرياضي ويحاربها الجميع لأنها آفة دخلت واستفحلت به وأخرجت الرياضة من معناها الجميل ، ثم يأتي هذا الصحفي (والذي أكن له كل الاحترام والتقدير ) ويطلب من زميل أن يسكت عن الحق ، لان بكتاباته هذه جعل ( ناس المريخ يطلعوا فى رؤوسنا) ، اتقى الله أولا يا زميلي وعزيز ، الساكت عن الحق شيطان اخرس وما عهدت فى أخلاقك انك تدعوا لمثل هذه الأفعال .
· انتصر المريخ على الموردة الفاشر ، ولنا عوده بأذن الله غدا.
· اللَّهُمَّ ذَا الحَبْلِ الشَّدِيدِ، وَالأَمْرِ الرَّشِيدِ، أَسْأَلُكَ الأَمْنَ يَوْمَ الوَعِيِدِ، وَالجَنَّةَ يَوْمَ الخُلُودِ مَعَ المُقَرَّبِيِنَ الشُّهُودِ، الرُّكَّعِ السُجُودِ، المُوفِيِنَ بِالعُهُودِ، إِنَّكَ رَحِيِمٌ وَدُودٌ تَفْعَلُ مَا تُرِيِدُ.
· أخيراً ... عللتنا بالأماني فشربنا ظامئينا ثم دارت بالمنايا فوردنا طائعينا.‬

[/justify]
*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*تسلموا يا حبايب
*

----------


## كدكول

*بارك الله فيك ياغالي
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*مشكورين يا احباب 
*

----------


## ابوالشوش2

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					



شهد الحروف 
د / نشأت نبيل 
ولا زال مسلسل الفضائح مستمرا  
[justify] [/justify][justify][/justify][justify][/justify][justify]
قلنا بالأمس بأننا دعاة لمعرفة الحقيقة ، وقبل أن يجف مداد قلمنا ها هي الصحف المصرية تنشر مرة أخرى وقائع رشوة نادى الهلال السوداني إلى ثلاثة من لاعبين إنيمبا عن طريق وكيل لاعبين نيجيري ، واتهمت ميشو (صراحة) بأنه هو من قام بالتخطيط والاتصال لهذه العملية ، وقالت بأن همشرى من قام بالتنفيذ وتحويل أموال عملية التلاعب بنتيجة المباراة .

· قلنا أننا عندما نكتب نرضى ضميرنا إمام الله أولاً ، لا نكتب من أجل أن نرميهم بما ليس فيهم (لا سمح الله) ولا نكتب من باب (المكايدات) ولا يغضبنا وصول الهلال إلى دور المجموعات ، إنجازات المريخ التي حققها تجعلنا نترفع عن هذه الصغائر ، ولكن نكتب من أجل الحقيقة ، ولا نريد سوى الحقيقة ، نرفض مثل هذه التصرفات ، لأنها تسيئ لنا جميعا ، وقلناها مرارا وتكرارا هذه القضية ليس عار على الهلال وحده إنما عار على السودان بأجمعه ، وقلنا إننا نريد أن نصل إلى الحقيقة ، ليس من أجل (توريط) الهلال أو نرميه بما ليس فيه، أننا نبحث عن الحقيقة حتى نصل إلى كل تفاصيلها المجردة ، من أجل أن يبرأ الهلال وقبله السودان الوطن ، أو أن يدان الهلال ويتبرأ كل هل السودان من هذه الفعلة الشنيعة.
· بالأمس كنا نقول بأن الأهرام نشرت ، ومنذ اليوم سنقول صحف القاهرة نشرت ، اتسعت الدائرة يا أهل الهلال، ودخلت صحيفة التعاون والأهرام الرقمي وغيرها على الخط ، يا ترى ماذا يقول رجال الهلال الآن .... طبعاً ستسمعون غداً أعزاراً (واهية) و (خطرفات) لا تجدي ولا تغنى من شيء ، أليس حرى بأهل الهلال الآن أن يواجهوا هذه القضية بدل التهرب منها بالتصريحات والتي لا تقدم ولا تأخر من شيء، ماذا سيفعل شرذمتهم والرعاع أمثال فاقدين العقل والمنطق الذين توجهوا فى غفلة من الزمان وعلى مرأى ومسمع شرطة السودان والتي عهدنا لها أن تحفظ أمننا وأماننا وعرضنا ومالنا وتركتهم يتهجمون على مواطن يدفع الضريبة والتي يصرف منها رجال ألشرطه مرتباتهم ، وتركتهم يعتدون على مكان يدعم الدولة (والشرطة جزء كبير فى هذه الدولة) ويدفع الضرائب والعوائد والاهم من ذاك كله يوفر ومئات الفرص من الوظائف للمواطن السوداني ، تركتهم يعتدون على مواطن كل خطا انه يحمل قلم وفكره يدفع بها إلى هذا الوطن لكي يواكب التجديد والتغير ويرتقى به فى مصافي الدول الحديثة ، الشرطة تركت المواطن الذي يستغيث بها وتمسكت بأجراء شكلي ، فهل لو مات احد نتيجة هذا التصرف سيكون (المرحوم غلطان لأنهم لم يفتح بلاغ) قبل أن يستغيث بشرطة النجدة ، فلماذا سميت بالنجدة إذن؟!؟!؟.
· هل سنسمع غدا بأن هذه الشرذمة استقلت طائرات خاصة وأتت إلى القاهرة لكي (تأخذ حق الهلال بأيديهم) كما أطلقوا هذه الحملة على صفحات (الفيسبوك) ، وهل سيقول (البرير) أنها (خطرافات) إعلام وأنهم كمجلس إدارة ليس مسئولين من تصرفات همشرى .
· لقد آن الأوان لأهل الهلال أن يقفوا ويدافعوا عن كرامة ناديهم ، هذه الكرامة التي ( وجعوا بها رأسنا إبان مشكلة الحضرى) ، أناشدكم يا رجال الهلال أن تقاضوا صحف مصر التي نشرت الخبر والتي (تدعى) بأنها تملك الوثائق والمستندات التي تؤكد تورط ميشو و همشرى فى عملية التلاعب فى نتيجة مباراتكم مع إنيمبا ، قاضوهم ليس من أجل سمعة الهلال فقط ، بل من اجل سمعت السودان.... أن كان سمعت السودان تهمكم ، قاضوهم من أجل أن نصل إلى الحقيقة والتي حاولتم أنتم أن تكمموا أفواهنا وتغمضوا أعيوننا عنها ، أرهبتمونا بالقانون وقلنا لكم (حبابوا القانون عندما نقف نحن وانتم أمامه سواسية وتتحدث المستندات) أرهبتمونا بمجلس الصحافة وقلنا لكم شرف لنا أن نقف أمام مجلس الصحافة والذي أنشأ من أجل أن يكون الحق والكلمة والمعلومة ملك للجميع ، أرسلتم (الرجرجة ) لكي ترهب شرفاء الكلمة وقلنا لكم لقد خدمتم قضيتنا ووحدتم صفوفنا.
· شرفاء الكلمة وداعة الحق فى كل مكان وزمان مبادئهم واحده ، لا تعرف التغير ولا التلوين حسب الموقف والمكان ، وكما وقف شرفائنا فى السودان بحثاً عن الحقيقة، ها هم شرفاء الحقيقة فى مصر ينشرون (الغسيل الوسخ) على صفحات صحفكم ، ونحن ألان نطالبكم جميعا - بلا استثناء - نحن نريد أن نعرف الحقيقة ... الحقيقة الكاملة وبكل تفاصيلها.
· ننتظر ردكم يا أهل الهلال ، "ولا تتأخروا علينا" ، نريد أن تقاضوا الصحف المصرية التي استباحت (عرضكم) ، أما فيكم رجال يغضبون من أجل كرامة الهلال ، أما فيكم رجال يدافعون عن شرف الهلال ، دافعوا عن مبادئ وكرمة الهلال ، دافعوا عن أرث الهلال و نادى الوطنية ، دافعوا عن تاريخ الهلال ، أما كفاكم فضيحة 12\2 .
· يا رجال الهلال ليس المطلوب منكم إسكاتنا ، اسكتوا صحافة مصر ادحضوا ما تملكه من مستندات ، وحينها سنصمت نحن ، وبل سنقف معكم فى خندق واحد ندافع عنكم ، نحن لم نصنع الخبر ، نحن تعالمنا مع صدى الخبر ، لا تحاسبونا حاسبوا صحف مصر مفجرة الخبر.
· ليس من العار أن تخرج من بطولة قارية فى أدوارها الأولى، ولكن العار أن تصعد إلى الأدوار النهائية بالرشوة والتلاعب فى نتائج المباريات .
· ليس من العار أن تلعب محليا وتفقد فرصتك على المنافسة فى البطولات الإقليمية ، ولكن من العار أن تهان كرامتك وتصمت.
· ليس من العار أن تخرج على يد فريق مغمور، فكرة القدم لا تعرف الأسماء، ولكن من العار أن تكون انتصاراتك بمساعدة الحكام (والأخضر الليموني).
· إلى الذين يعايرونا بالعب فى كأس السودان والدوري الممتاز، ويتفاخرون بأنهم يلعبون فى دوري الإبطال ، نقول لهم راجعوا التاريخ جيدا قبل أن تتحدثوا ، ونقول لهم أيضاً لقد خرجنا (بشرف) من الأدوار الأولية ، ونحمد الله خرجنا بشرفنا ولم تتهم كرامة المريخ من قبل ، وبأذن الله لن نكون فى يوم من الأيام موضع اتهام ، لان المريخ يعرف طريق النصر بأقدام لاعبيه فقط ، لا نعرف طريق غير هذا لنبنى به أمجادنا ، فمن أجل هذا نحن النادي الوحيد الذي شرف هذا البلد ومثلها خير تبديل .
· لقد وهبنا لهذه البلد شرف الكؤوس المحملة جواً ، وسجلنا أسم السودان بأسطر من ذهب على سجلات الإبطال ، ولم (نشوه) سمعت السودان يوماً من الأيام ، لم نزور فى تقرير الحكام ، ولا نعرف المنشطات ، ولا الانسحاب من البطولات خشية من الهزيمة ، ولا وألإعارات الوهمية ، والسمكرة الداخلية والخارجية ، ولم تطاردنا الصحافة العالمية كما تطارد الهلال ألان بالفضائح والمستندات .
· الم اقل لكم هنا من قبل أن أجمل الأفلام العربية التي أنتجتها السينما المصرية ، فلم الرصاصة ما زالت فى جيبي.
· أجمل الأفلام الكوميدية ، حاحا وتفاحه.
· هاكم فلم الغد ، الصعود إلى الهاوية.
· ارفع راسك فوق أنت مريخي شريف.

شهد أخير

· حقيقة صدمت عندما علمت بتفاصيل المكالمة الهاتفية التي تمت بين صحفي سوداني و صحفي الأهرام الذي فجر قضية الرشوة الأخير ، كيف سمح لنفسه هذا الصحفي بان يتخلى عن آداب وأخلاق مهنته وان يطلب من الصحفي المصري السكوت عن الحقيقة ، هل هذه صحافة ، كيف لصحفي وهبه الله نعمة البحث عن الحقيقة يطالب من زميلة أن يسكت (ويتستر) على فضيحة أخلاقيه مثل هذه ، الرشوة التي تصرخ لها ملائكة السماء والأرض والتي حرمها الله فى محكم تنزيله ، والتي يرفضها الوسط الرياضي ويحاربها الجميع لأنها آفة دخلت واستفحلت به وأخرجت الرياضة من معناها الجميل ، ثم يأتي هذا الصحفي (والذي أكن له كل الاحترام والتقدير ) ويطلب من زميل أن يسكت عن الحق ، لان بكتاباته هذه جعل ( ناس المريخ يطلعوا فى رؤوسنا) ، اتقى الله أولا يا زميلي وعزيز ، الساكت عن الحق شيطان اخرس وما عهدت فى أخلاقك انك تدعوا لمثل هذه الأفعال .
· انتصر المريخ على الموردة الفاشر ، ولنا عوده بأذن الله غدا.
· اللَّهُمَّ ذَا الحَبْلِ الشَّدِيدِ، وَالأَمْرِ الرَّشِيدِ، أَسْأَلُكَ الأَمْنَ يَوْمَ الوَعِيِدِ، وَالجَنَّةَ يَوْمَ الخُلُودِ مَعَ المُقَرَّبِيِنَ الشُّهُودِ، الرُّكَّعِ السُجُودِ، المُوفِيِنَ بِالعُهُودِ، إِنَّكَ رَحِيِمٌ وَدُودٌ تَفْعَلُ مَا تُرِيِدُ.
· أخيراً ... عللتنا بالأماني فشربنا ظامئينا ثم دارت بالمنايا فوردنا طائعينا.‬

[/justify]



والله هم شافوا الفيل وخافوا فطعنوا ظلة  ولكن من واجب الاعلام المريخي عدم السكوت ليس لانهم ارتشوا اورشوا ولكن لانهم لم يقدروا علي المصريين ولاحتي بعتاب فقط وقام كل اعلامهم بمهاجمة اعلام المريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكورين ياشباب على الابداعات والروائع
*

----------


## mageedy62

*متى ساد القانون فى هذا السوء دان حتى تحتكموا اليه ايها (الصفوة ) وبين قوسين لانكم ما من الزمن ده عشان كده كايسنها فى القنون ! عجبى !!!!!
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					



شهد الحروف 
د / نشأت نبيل 
ولا زال مسلسل الفضائح مستمرا  
[justify] [/justify][justify][/justify][justify][/justify][justify]
قلنا بالأمس بأننا دعاة لمعرفة الحقيقة ، وقبل أن يجف مداد قلمنا ها هي الصحف المصرية تنشر مرة أخرى وقائع رشوة نادى الهلال السوداني إلى ثلاثة من لاعبين إنيمبا عن طريق وكيل لاعبين نيجيري ، واتهمت ميشو (صراحة) بأنه هو من قام بالتخطيط والاتصال لهذه العملية ، وقالت بأن همشرى من قام بالتنفيذ وتحويل أموال عملية التلاعب بنتيجة المباراة .

· قلنا أننا عندما نكتب نرضى ضميرنا إمام الله أولاً ، لا نكتب من أجل أن نرميهم بما ليس فيهم (لا سمح الله) ولا نكتب من باب (المكايدات) ولا يغضبنا وصول الهلال إلى دور المجموعات ، إنجازات المريخ التي حققها تجعلنا نترفع عن هذه الصغائر ، ولكن نكتب من أجل الحقيقة ، ولا نريد سوى الحقيقة ، نرفض مثل هذه التصرفات ، لأنها تسيئ لنا جميعا ، وقلناها مرارا وتكرارا هذه القضية ليس عار على الهلال وحده إنما عار على السودان بأجمعه ، وقلنا إننا نريد أن نصل إلى الحقيقة ، ليس من أجل (توريط) الهلال أو نرميه بما ليس فيه، أننا نبحث عن الحقيقة حتى نصل إلى كل تفاصيلها المجردة ، من أجل أن يبرأ الهلال وقبله السودان الوطن ، أو أن يدان الهلال ويتبرأ كل هل السودان من هذه الفعلة الشنيعة.
· بالأمس كنا نقول بأن الأهرام نشرت ، ومنذ اليوم سنقول صحف القاهرة نشرت ، اتسعت الدائرة يا أهل الهلال، ودخلت صحيفة التعاون والأهرام الرقمي وغيرها على الخط ، يا ترى ماذا يقول رجال الهلال الآن .... طبعاً ستسمعون غداً أعزاراً (واهية) و (خطرفات) لا تجدي ولا تغنى من شيء ، أليس حرى بأهل الهلال الآن أن يواجهوا هذه القضية بدل التهرب منها بالتصريحات والتي لا تقدم ولا تأخر من شيء، ماذا سيفعل شرذمتهم والرعاع أمثال فاقدين العقل والمنطق الذين توجهوا فى غفلة من الزمان وعلى مرأى ومسمع شرطة السودان والتي عهدنا لها أن تحفظ أمننا وأماننا وعرضنا ومالنا وتركتهم يتهجمون على مواطن يدفع الضريبة والتي يصرف منها رجال ألشرطه مرتباتهم ، وتركتهم يعتدون على مكان يدعم الدولة (والشرطة جزء كبير فى هذه الدولة) ويدفع الضرائب والعوائد والاهم من ذاك كله يوفر ومئات الفرص من الوظائف للمواطن السوداني ، تركتهم يعتدون على مواطن كل خطا انه يحمل قلم وفكره يدفع بها إلى هذا الوطن لكي يواكب التجديد والتغير ويرتقى به فى مصافي الدول الحديثة ، الشرطة تركت المواطن الذي يستغيث بها وتمسكت بأجراء شكلي ، فهل لو مات احد نتيجة هذا التصرف سيكون (المرحوم غلطان لأنهم لم يفتح بلاغ) قبل أن يستغيث بشرطة النجدة ، فلماذا سميت بالنجدة إذن؟!؟!؟.
· هل سنسمع غدا بأن هذه الشرذمة استقلت طائرات خاصة وأتت إلى القاهرة لكي (تأخذ حق الهلال بأيديهم) كما أطلقوا هذه الحملة على صفحات (الفيسبوك) ، وهل سيقول (البرير) أنها (خطرافات) إعلام وأنهم كمجلس إدارة ليس مسئولين من تصرفات همشرى .
· لقد آن الأوان لأهل الهلال أن يقفوا ويدافعوا عن كرامة ناديهم ، هذه الكرامة التي ( وجعوا بها رأسنا إبان مشكلة الحضرى) ، أناشدكم يا رجال الهلال أن تقاضوا صحف مصر التي نشرت الخبر والتي (تدعى) بأنها تملك الوثائق والمستندات التي تؤكد تورط ميشو و همشرى فى عملية التلاعب فى نتيجة مباراتكم مع إنيمبا ، قاضوهم ليس من أجل سمعة الهلال فقط ، بل من اجل سمعت السودان.... أن كان سمعت السودان تهمكم ، قاضوهم من أجل أن نصل إلى الحقيقة والتي حاولتم أنتم أن تكمموا أفواهنا وتغمضوا أعيوننا عنها ، أرهبتمونا بالقانون وقلنا لكم (حبابوا القانون عندما نقف نحن وانتم أمامه سواسية وتتحدث المستندات) أرهبتمونا بمجلس الصحافة وقلنا لكم شرف لنا أن نقف أمام مجلس الصحافة والذي أنشأ من أجل أن يكون الحق والكلمة والمعلومة ملك للجميع ، أرسلتم (الرجرجة ) لكي ترهب شرفاء الكلمة وقلنا لكم لقد خدمتم قضيتنا ووحدتم صفوفنا.
· شرفاء الكلمة وداعة الحق فى كل مكان وزمان مبادئهم واحده ، لا تعرف التغير ولا التلوين حسب الموقف والمكان ، وكما وقف شرفائنا فى السودان بحثاً عن الحقيقة، ها هم شرفاء الحقيقة فى مصر ينشرون (الغسيل الوسخ) على صفحات صحفكم ، ونحن ألان نطالبكم جميعا - بلا استثناء - نحن نريد أن نعرف الحقيقة ... الحقيقة الكاملة وبكل تفاصيلها.
· ننتظر ردكم يا أهل الهلال ، "ولا تتأخروا علينا" ، نريد أن تقاضوا الصحف المصرية التي استباحت (عرضكم) ، أما فيكم رجال يغضبون من أجل كرامة الهلال ، أما فيكم رجال يدافعون عن شرف الهلال ، دافعوا عن مبادئ وكرمة الهلال ، دافعوا عن أرث الهلال و نادى الوطنية ، دافعوا عن تاريخ الهلال ، أما كفاكم فضيحة 12\2 .
· يا رجال الهلال ليس المطلوب منكم إسكاتنا ، اسكتوا صحافة مصر ادحضوا ما تملكه من مستندات ، وحينها سنصمت نحن ، وبل سنقف معكم فى خندق واحد ندافع عنكم ، نحن لم نصنع الخبر ، نحن تعالمنا مع صدى الخبر ، لا تحاسبونا حاسبوا صحف مصر مفجرة الخبر.
· ليس من العار أن تخرج من بطولة قارية فى أدوارها الأولى، ولكن العار أن تصعد إلى الأدوار النهائية بالرشوة والتلاعب فى نتائج المباريات .
· ليس من العار أن تلعب محليا وتفقد فرصتك على المنافسة فى البطولات الإقليمية ، ولكن من العار أن تهان كرامتك وتصمت.
· ليس من العار أن تخرج على يد فريق مغمور، فكرة القدم لا تعرف الأسماء، ولكن من العار أن تكون انتصاراتك بمساعدة الحكام (والأخضر الليموني).
· إلى الذين يعايرونا بالعب فى كأس السودان والدوري الممتاز، ويتفاخرون بأنهم يلعبون فى دوري الإبطال ، نقول لهم راجعوا التاريخ جيدا قبل أن تتحدثوا ، ونقول لهم أيضاً لقد خرجنا (بشرف) من الأدوار الأولية ، ونحمد الله خرجنا بشرفنا ولم تتهم كرامة المريخ من قبل ، وبأذن الله لن نكون فى يوم من الأيام موضع اتهام ، لان المريخ يعرف طريق النصر بأقدام لاعبيه فقط ، لا نعرف طريق غير هذا لنبنى به أمجادنا ، فمن أجل هذا نحن النادي الوحيد الذي شرف هذا البلد ومثلها خير تبديل .
· لقد وهبنا لهذه البلد شرف الكؤوس المحملة جواً ، وسجلنا أسم السودان بأسطر من ذهب على سجلات الإبطال ، ولم (نشوه) سمعت السودان يوماً من الأيام ، لم نزور فى تقرير الحكام ، ولا نعرف المنشطات ، ولا الانسحاب من البطولات خشية من الهزيمة ، ولا وألإعارات الوهمية ، والسمكرة الداخلية والخارجية ، ولم تطاردنا الصحافة العالمية كما تطارد الهلال ألان بالفضائح والمستندات .
· الم اقل لكم هنا من قبل أن أجمل الأفلام العربية التي أنتجتها السينما المصرية ، فلم الرصاصة ما زالت فى جيبي.
· أجمل الأفلام الكوميدية ، حاحا وتفاحه.
· هاكم فلم الغد ، الصعود إلى الهاوية.
· ارفع راسك فوق أنت مريخي شريف.

شهد أخير

· حقيقة صدمت عندما علمت بتفاصيل المكالمة الهاتفية التي تمت بين صحفي سوداني و صحفي الأهرام الذي فجر قضية الرشوة الأخير ، كيف سمح لنفسه هذا الصحفي بان يتخلى عن آداب وأخلاق مهنته وان يطلب من الصحفي المصري السكوت عن الحقيقة ، هل هذه صحافة ، كيف لصحفي وهبه الله نعمة البحث عن الحقيقة يطالب من زميلة أن يسكت (ويتستر) على فضيحة أخلاقيه مثل هذه ، الرشوة التي تصرخ لها ملائكة السماء والأرض والتي حرمها الله فى محكم تنزيله ، والتي يرفضها الوسط الرياضي ويحاربها الجميع لأنها آفة دخلت واستفحلت به وأخرجت الرياضة من معناها الجميل ، ثم يأتي هذا الصحفي (والذي أكن له كل الاحترام والتقدير ) ويطلب من زميل أن يسكت عن الحق ، لان بكتاباته هذه جعل ( ناس المريخ يطلعوا فى رؤوسنا) ، اتقى الله أولا يا زميلي وعزيز ، الساكت عن الحق شيطان اخرس وما عهدت فى أخلاقك انك تدعوا لمثل هذه الأفعال .
· انتصر المريخ على الموردة الفاشر ، ولنا عوده بأذن الله غدا.
· اللَّهُمَّ ذَا الحَبْلِ الشَّدِيدِ، وَالأَمْرِ الرَّشِيدِ، أَسْأَلُكَ الأَمْنَ يَوْمَ الوَعِيِدِ، وَالجَنَّةَ يَوْمَ الخُلُودِ مَعَ المُقَرَّبِيِنَ الشُّهُودِ، الرُّكَّعِ السُجُودِ، المُوفِيِنَ بِالعُهُودِ، إِنَّكَ رَحِيِمٌ وَدُودٌ تَفْعَلُ مَا تُرِيِدُ.
· أخيراً ... عللتنا بالأماني فشربنا ظامئينا ثم دارت بالمنايا فوردنا طائعينا.‬

[/justify]



 


لا أسكت  الله  لك  حساً يا دكتور نشأت .


أقوى الأعمدة  التى قرأت   مؤخراً .

بارك الله فيك .

*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*شكراً لكل من تفضل  علينا  بنقل الأخبار  .
*

----------


## musab aljak

*

بين روسيل.. والبرير!

*  بادر إيكر كاسياس حارس فريق ريال مدريد وقائد المنتخب الإسباني بالاتصال  بزميليه بويول وتشافي لاعبي فريق برشلونة سعياً إلى ترطيب الأجواء التي  التهبت في مباراة الفريقين بكأس السوبر الإسباني.

*  لم تلق مبادرة كاسياس الجميلة قبولاً عند البرتغالي جوزيه مورينيو مدرب  الريال والذي أعلن صراحةً عدم رضائه عنها، وتساءل: كيف يسعى قائد فريقه إلى  ترطيب الأجواء بعد التصريحات التي صدرت من تشافي وقال فيها إن مورينيو  يفسد كرة القدم الإسبانية؟

*  وعلى العكس من مورينيو المتهور رفض ساندرو روسيل رئيس نادي برشلونة تقديم  شكوى ضد مدرب الريال عقب إقدام الأخير على إيذاء بيتو فيلانوفا مساعد مدرب  برشلونة!

*  وبعد أن مزق ميسي شباك الريال بالهدف القاتل  في الجزء الأخير من المباراة  تقدم مورينيو باتجاه دكة احتياطيي البارسا ووضع أصبعه في عين مساعد مدرب  برشلونة وتسبب في إشعال أجواء اللقاء الملتهب أكثر.

*  والأسوأ من ذلك أن مورينيو رفض الاعتراف بالخطأ وأبى أن يعتذر عن فعلته  المنكرة، وعندما سئل عن سبب اعتدائه على بيتو رد بكل برود قائلاً: لا أعرف  من هو بيتو!

*  ورغم ذلك رفض رئيس برشلونة روسيل أن تقديم شكوى ضد مدرب الريال، وأعلن عن  رغبته في وأد الفتنة بين البارسا والريال، وقال: إذا لم نتعامل بعقلانية  سنقود أنصار الناديين إلى التقاتل في الشوارع!

*  ورفض روسيل التجاوب مع الدعوة التي أطلقها خوان لابورتا الرئيس السابق  للبارسا والذي طلب التعامل مع الريال بصرامة، وقال روسيل: يكفينا أن الرأي  العام أصدر حكمه على مورينيو بعد أن أظهرت الصور اعتداءه على فيلانوفا.  

* موقف رئيس البارسا يمثل قمة الحكمة وعين الصواب، وهو يتناسب مع أخلاقيات الرياضة السمحة.

* عندنا اتهم رئيس الهلال البرير إداري بارز بالخيانة العظمى في إحدى الصحف أمس!

* ومع أن البرير لم يصرح باسم من يعنيه إلا أن الجميع فهموا أنه يقصد رئيس المريخ جمال الوالي.

* شتان بين موقفي روسيل والبرير!

* فرق يا إبراهيم! 

من حق القارئ أن يعرف!

*  يدعي بعض كُتاب الهلال أنهم يعشقون  الحقيقة ويتعاملون مع كل القضايا  بشفافية ويستشهدون بحديث الراحل الطيب عبد الله رئيس الهلال الأسبق رحمة  الله عليه عن قضية تبديل الرقمين الشهيرة (2 و12) ليدللوا به على أنهم  يرفضون الفساد ولا يقبلون الانتصارات المصنوعة ويأبون تحقيق الفوز بطرق  ملتوية!

* ونقول لهؤلاء إننا لا نعلم عن قضية تبديل الرقمين الشهيرة إلا ما قاله عنها الطيب رحمة الله عليه!

*  وطالما أنهم يتشدقون بعشقهم للشفافية فعليهم أن يوضحوا لنا الأسباب التي  دفعت الطيب عبد الله لوصف تلك الواقعة بأنها تمثل وصمة عار في جبين الهلال!

* ماذا الذي حدث وأجبر زعيم أمة الهلال عليه لوصف ما حدث بأنه يمثل وصمة عار في جبين النادي؟

*  عندما أدلى الطيب عبد الله رحمة الله عليه بالتصريحات المذكورة لصحيفة  عالم النجوم في منتصف التسعينات هاجمه بعض كتاب الهلال، واتهموه باستهداف  قيادات النادي ومحاولة تشويه صورتهم من واقع أنه كان خارج المجلس ومعارضاً  له في الفترة المذكورة!

*  وما علينا.. المهم في الأمر أننا فهمنا ضمنياً من إشارة الطيب رحمه الله  أنه اتهم بعض إداريي الهلال في تلك الفترة بشراء ذمة حكام مباراة الهلال  وقورماهيا الكيني في ربع نهائي بطولة الأندية الإفريقية عام 1992، لكننا لم  نعرف هوية من عناه الطيب بتلك الاتهامات حتى اللحظة، ولم يستطع أي صحافي  هلالي أن يكتب اسم المتهمين بشراء ذمة الحكم الموزمبيقي جواتيزو ومراقب  المباراة اللذين شطبا من كشوفات الكاف إلى الأبد بعد المباراة المذكورة.

*  هيا مارسوا شيئاً من الشفافية والوضوح يا دعاة البحث عن الحقيقة ويا أيها  المطالبون بضرورة تمليك القارئ كل الحقائق وطبقوا شعار(من حق القارئ أن  يعرف) على أرض الواقع وأخبرونا: من هم الذين اتهمهم الطيب عبد الله رحمة  الله عليه برشوة الحكم الموزمبيقي جواتيزو؟

*  ننتظر منهم أن يوضحوا لنا تفاصيل أكبر وأشهر قضية في تاريخ الكرة  السودانية، وبعدها يمكن أن نقبل حديثهم المبتور عن الشفافية والسندكالية  البرمائية!

* ونسألهم: لماذا  تهاجمون ابن الهلال  المخلص علي همشري دون أن توضحوا سبب غضبكم عليه؟

* ماذا فعل همشري ليستحق كل ذلك الهجوم الضاري من بعض إعلاميي الهلال؟

*  همشري متهم عندهم حتى اللحظة بالتخابر مع إعلاميي المريخ فحسب، ومُلام  بسبب اتصاله بمزمل أبو القاسم ومعاوية الجاك، ولا أحد يتحدث عن أصل القضية،  ولا أحد يسأل عن مدى صحة ما نشره موقع بوابة الأهرام وأعادت نشره صحيفة  التعاون المصرية أمس!

* ولا أحد يسأله عن هوية الشخص المستفيد من المبلغ الذي حُول إلى نيجيريا أثناء وجود بعثة الهلال فيها!

* ويبدو أنهم كانوا سيقبلون من همشري أي شيء ويرضون عنه لو لم يتحدث مع مزمل أو معاوية الجاك!

* منتهى الشفافية!

آخر الحقائق

* الشفافية تعني نشر الحقيقة كاملة.

* ولا أحد ممن يتشدقون بالحديث عن الشفافية مستعد لنشر تفاصيل ما حدث في قضية 2 و12 الشهيرة!

*  في مباراة الإياب بين الهلال وقورماهيا الكيني والتي جرت في ربع نهائي  بطولة الأندية الإفريقية عام 1992 طرد الحكم الموزمبيقي جواتيزو مدافع  الهلال جمال الثعلب صاحب الرقم 2 وكتب في تقريره أنه طرد كندورة صاحب الرقم  12!

* واستفاد الهلال من إقدام الحكم على تغيير الرقمين بإشراك الثعلب أمام الإسماعيلي المصري في نصف النهائي، بدلاً من كندورة المصاب.

* تقدم الإسماعيلي بشكوى للكاف واتهم الهلال بالتأثير  على الحكم الموزمبيقي جواتيزو.

*  بعدها تحدث زعيم أمة الهلال الطيب عبد الله في حوار لصحيفة عالم النجوم  أجراه معه الزميلان الصديقان عوض أحمد عمر وياسر عائس وقال إن ما حدث في  تلك الواقعة يمثل وصمة عار في جبين الهلال!

* تقبل البعض حديث الطيب، واتهمه كثيرون باستهداف مجلس الهلال ومحاولة تشويه صورة بعض قادته.

*  ولكن لم يتهمه أي شخص بأنه خائن لوطنه أو أنه يفتقر إلى الوطنية بسبب  اتهامه لأحد الأندية السودانية بالتأثير على حكام مباراة في بطولة قارية.

* نريد أن نعرف ما الذي دفع زعيم أمة الهلال لوصف تلك الواقعة بأنها تمثل وصمة عار في جبين النادي؟

* نتوقع من هواة الشفافية نشر الحقيقة كاملة!

* تمسكوا أنتم بالشفافية التي تتشدقون بها واتركوا لغيركم الضبابية!

*  تلقينا خلال الأيام الماضية اتصالات عديدة من محبي المريخ الذين أبدوا  غضبهم الشديد تجاه اعتداء بعض الشبيحة على صحيفة الزعيم الرياضية.

* التمسك بالقانون أفضل طريقة لرد الحقوق.

* لم تنل جماهير المريخ لقب الصفوة من فراغ.

* وبالتالي ينبغي عليها أن تبتعد عن كل ما يمكن أن يشوه صورتها أو يسيء إلى ناديها.

* دعوا القانون يأخذ مجراه ولا تفكروا بالرد بالمثل أبداً.

*  علمنا أن تحقيقات الشرطة أفلحت في تحديد هوية غالبية الشبيحة، وسيتم إلقاء  القبض عليهم تباعاً خلال الساعات المقبلة توطئة لإخضاعهم إلى المحاكمة.

*  خلافاً لمواقف البرير الانفعالية غير المسئولة نعتقد أن أمين عام نادي  الهلال الدكتور الكاروري قدم نفسه في صورةٍ بهية، أكد بها أنه يمثل إضافة  كبيرة لناديه.

* شتان بين عقلانية الأمين العام وتهور رئيس النادي.

*  نبهنا الزميل نزار عجيب إلى حقيقة أن الفيفا لا يطالب كل نادٍ بامتلاك  ملعبٍ خاص به، بل يطلب توافر ملعب مطابق للمواصفات المطلوبة، بشروطٍ معينة.

* مطلوب من الاتحاد العام التحرك تجاه أنديته ليشرح لها ما يجب توافره للانضمام إلى دوري المحترفين.

* أمس قدم الفريق منصور عبد الرحيم محاضرة قيمة حول أهداف الرياضة ومعانيها.

*  قال منصور: سمو الوطن وقيمه وأخلاقه داخلياً وخارجياً مرتبط بالتصدي  للممارسات الفاسدة في العمل الرياضي ويجب أن نضع أيدينا مع المؤسسات  الرياضية في الداخل والخارج وعلى رأسها اتحاد الكرة والإعلام الرياضي  والكاف والفيفا لمحاربة الممارسات التي تسئ للوسط الرياضي والرياضيين، ويجب  التصدي للفساد في العمل الرياضي وغيره بكل قوة ولا نعتقد أن هناك مؤسسة في  الدولة تسعى لحماية الفساد والمفسدين.

*  وقال الفريق منصور حفظه الله وحماه: التستر وراء كلمات الوطنية والوطن  كلمات أريد بها باطل، الرياضة وعلى رأسها كرة القدم اللعبة الأولى في  السودان يجب أن تظل منافسة شريفة تحسم في الملعب وإحراز البطولات ما هو إلا  وسيلة لغايات أرفع وأسمى وعلى الإعلام الرياضي أن يسعى وبكل قوة لكشف  الممارسات السالبة لأن هذا دوره الذي يجب أن يقوم به على الوجه الأكمل دون  حاجة إلى حثه على ذلك، بل يجب ألا يستأذن أحداً للتصدي للفساد والمفسدين!

* آخر خبر: القول ما قاله المنصور.

*

----------


## musab aljak

*

معسكر القاهرة مهم

*  لم نستغرب إلغاء زيارة المريخ إلى السعودية لملاقاة اتحاد جدة حبياً.. فقد  جاءت هذه الدعوة مفاجئة ومباغتة وفي وقت ضيق وفريق المريخ وجهازه الفني في  حالة تشتت تام بين الدول!

*  ومع الدعوة المفاجئة وضيق الزمن حدثت حالة ارتباك وهرجلة من أجل تجميع  شتات أفراد الجهاز الفني وفريق الكرة المتناثرين في عدة دول..

*  ولأن إجراءات السفر إلى السعودية تحتاج إلى فيزات وحجوزات لا تتيسر بسهولة  في مثل هذا الوقت من العام، فقد كانت إدارة الكرة تصارع المستحيل من أجل  تجميع أفراد البعثة المتناثرين بين الدول من جهة، وإكمال إجراءات السفر إلى  السعودية من جهة أخرى..

*  ومع هذا كله كان يمكن أن تنجح المحاولات، ولكن التغيير الكثير في كشف  البعثة ومحاولة إلحاق أفراد إضافيين للكشف بجانب اللاعبين الذين عادوا إلى  السودان متأخرين مثل الدوليين وعصام الحضري، نسف عملية إكمال الإجراءات  كلها فألغيت الرحلة.

*  اتحاد جدة نادٍ كبير يعمل وفق خارطة محددة وليس من السهل أن يعدل برنامج  الإعداد والمباريات الحبية بالاستجابة لطلب المريخ وتأخير موعد المباراة  الحبية.. فالتأجيلات وعدم احترام البرامج بضاعة سودانية خالصة!

*  ضاعت على اللاعبين فرصة إعداد قوي وضاعت على المسلمين منهم فرصة أداء عمرة  رمضان، وقدر الله وما شاء فعل، فنرجو أن يستفيد النادي مما حدث لتتم كل  برامج الفريق مستقبلاً وفق خارطة وتخطيط وتنظيم مؤسسي، وأن يتم الترتيب  والإعداد لكل الارتباطات مبكراً، وأن يتحاشى النادي الراحات السلبية وفركشة  الفريق أثناء الموسم.

*  منذ اليوم وحتى موعد مباراة النيل الدورية في الحصاحيصا توجد فترة زمنية  تصل إلى 18 يوماً ليس فيها نشاط تنافسي للفريق، وحتى لا تتسبب هذه الفترة  في تناقص أو فقدان مخزون لياقة اللاعبين العائدين من راحة سلبية، وفي  الطريق راحة سلبية أخرى تتمثل في إجازة عيد الفطر، لذلك ننصح إدارة الكرة  والجهاز الفني بالتدبير السريع لقيام معسكر في القاهرة يمتد لأسبوعين،  خوفاً من أن يفقد اللاعبون لياقتهم خلال عطلة العيد.

*  على أن يعود الفريق إلى السودان قبل أربعة أيام من موعد مباراة النيل يجري  خلالها تدريبات نهارية، ثم يسافر قبل يوم من موعد مباراة النيل ويقضي  الليلة في مدني ويتوجه ظهر اليوم التالي إلى الحصاحيصا.

* لابد من التعامل بجدية شديدة تجاه ما تبقى من مباريات الدوري، والمشوار لا زال صعباً وطويلاً..

*  مباراة موردة الفاشر التي أُلغى قرار تأجيلها بفشل رحلة المريخ إلى  السعودية لتقام في موعدها اليوم، أراحت أفراد بعثة الموردة بقيامها اليوم  حتى يتسنى للاعبين العودة إلى الفاشر وقضاء عطلة العيد مع ذويهم.

*  وموردة الفاشر لن تكون مثل مريخ حلفا، فمستوى الكرة في الفاشر ونيالا مثل  مستوى أندية الدرجة الأولى بالخرطوم، وعليه سيخوض المريخ اليوم مباراة  ساخنة ستشد الجمهور، والمفاجآت واردة من قبل فتية الغرب.

*  على لاعبي المريخ الحذر من التحكيم، سواء الذين يحملون إنذارات أو الذين  نظفوا كروتهم، وليتذكروا أن حمد الشجرة تلقى بطاقة حمراء في مباراة سهلة  أمام مريخ حلفا!! والفريق لا يحتمل أي أي إيقافات قبل المباراة القادمة مع  النيل في الحصاحيصا.. 

زمن إضافي

*  بعد أن هدأت زوبعة انتقال الحضري إلى مصر.. عادت الأسطوانة من جديد بطلب  نادي (هل سيتي) الإنجليزي لإجراء اختبارات طبية على الحضري!

*  المريخ ليس على استعداد لمفاوضة أي نادٍ في العالم قبل ختام الموسم  الحالي.. وأي نادٍ يفاوض الحضري المتعاقد رسمياً من وراء المريخ ينبغي  تقديم شكوى رسمية ضده لدي الفيفا.. وكفاية هوان يا مجلس المريخ.

*  الاعتداء على مقر صحيفة الزعيم وعلى العاملين فيها تصرف فوضوي مرفوض، لا  بد أن يقابل بحسم وردع شديدين، ومن المؤسف جداً أن يبدر مثل هذا التصرف من  قبل رياضيين كان يضرب بهم المثل في رحابة الصدر والروح الرياضية.

*  اعتداء المسلم على أخيه المسلم حرام، فما بالنا أن يأتي مثل هذا الاعتداء  في شهر الصوم والعبادة وتنقية الصدور من الأوزار، ومن قبل رياضيين يتنافسون  في رياضة تعتبر لهواً ولعباً.

*  ليس من المنطق أن يفقد مشجعون أعصابهم بسبب تعليق بعض الصحافيين على خبر  جاء في أحد المواقع الإلكترونية لمؤسسة إعلامية كبيرة بمصر.

*  يمكن أن نلوم الصحفي إذا فبرك خبراً غير صحيح، ولكن أن يعلق الصحفي على  خبر تم نشره على موقع إعلامي كبير، ولم يتم نفيه رسمياً، فلا مأخذ على  الصحفي هنا.

*  إذا تضرر أحد الأندية من أي عملية نشر محلية، يمكنه تقديم شكوى رسمية  لمجلس الصحافة واللجوء للقضاء.. وبأي حال من الأحوال، لا يمكن أن يقوم بهذه  العملية أفراد أو جماعات لا هوية رسمية لهم.

* حسناً فعل مجلس الصحافة بعدم تسلم مذكرة لم تصدر من جهة رسمية معترف بها، وإلا لكان قد فتح باباً كبيراً للفوضى.

*  الذين يحاولون استخدام أسلوب القوة والترويع بعيداً عن الخطوات القانونية  لن يفلحوا إلا في بلد تعمها الفوضى ويسود فيها قانون الغاب.

* أكبر خطأ أن تقوم إحدى الصحف بالترويج والإعلان لمثل هذه التصرفات غير المسئولة وقبل وقوعها..

*  إحدى الصحف ظلت تتهم المريخ عقب كل مباراة يخوضها في الدوري بالتواطؤ وعبر  المانشيت الرئيسي! فهل تصدى مجلس الصحافة لهذا الانفلات والافتراء  الإعلامي؟

*  قانون مجلس الصحافة لا يمنحه الصلاحيات الكافية للتصدي لما يكتب ولردع  الصحف والصحفيين المتفلتين، فمن يتضرر من النشر عليه اللجؤ للقضاء، وهذا هو  ما بدأ يقدم عليه نادي المريخ.

* من يصر على استخدام القوة خارج إطار القانون أو يلجأ لأسلوب الغاب فليتحمل عواقب ما سيقدم عليه.

* تعازينا العميقة لأسرة لاعب المريخ محمد كمال في مصابهم الجلل.. إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون



*

----------


## musab aljak

*

عودوا إلى سابق عهدكم

*  كانت الرياضة في السودان متنفساً للجميع وكان الكل يمارس الرياضة وكانت  الكرة في السودان مزدهرة وحققت أنديتنا نتائج جيدة ومنتخباتنا لم تكن الكرة  في ذلك العهد تحتاج إلى صرف ومبالغ ضخمة مثل ما يحدث الآن، وكان اللاعبون  يمارسون الكرة بصفة الهواية فتجد هذا اللاعب يعمل أستاذاً وآخر موظفاً في  مصلحة البريد والبرق وآخر يعمل في البنك وهناك من يعلمون في وظائف حرة عمال  أو غيرها من الوظائف وكانت الرياضة وسيلة للتلاقي والتصافي ولم تكن تميز  بين لاعبي الهلال والمريخ إلا داخل الملعب لكن عندما تجدهم خارجه كانت  العلاقة بينهم مميزة، بل تجد لاعباً من المريخ أصدقاؤه معظمهم من الهلال  ويكون موجوداً معهم باستمرار وكنت أعلم في الفترة التي لعب فيها فوزي  المرضي للهلال طبيعة العلاقة بين نجوم الفريقين وكنت أجد مع فوزي المرضي  العديد من لاعبي المريخ وكان لدي أصدقاء من الفريقين وفوزي المرضيكان  وما زال صديقي والعلاقة بين الجماهير كانت قوية جداً ومميزة والصحافة  الرياضية كانت تزكي المنافسة وتمنحها إثارة في غير إسفاف وتجني، لم تكن  الصحافة الرياضية تتعرض للأمور الخاصة وكان النقد بناءً وممتعاً وكانت هناك  مساجلات بين أدباء المريخ والهلال في تلك الفترة وكان الجمهور يستمتع  بكتابات المريخابي العجوز السر أحمد قدور الذي كانت له مساجلات من شعراء  الهلال أمثال أبو آمنة حامد وكيشو، وشكل مع القبطان حاج حسن عثمان ثنائياً  وكان هناك مرسي صالح سراج وكانت صحيفة الناس منبراً لتلك الروائع  والإبداعات.. كان هناك أدباً وفناً راقياً ظل الجميع يذكره واستمرت  المساجلات وأدب العكننة كما يسمية الأخ الصديق أحمد دولة وانتقلت تلك  المساجلات إلى عهد قريب لكنني أرى أن الصحافة الرياضية الآن ربما تكون جنحت  وهناك تطرف وأرى أن العلاقة بين المريخ والهلال لم تعد كالسابق والعلاقة  بين المشجعين  أيضاً لم تعد كالسابق وكأن المريخ عدو للهلال وكأن الأزرق عدو للأحمر  والتاريخ يقول إن قوة المريخ من قوة الهلال والعكس صحيح لا يمكننا الحديث  عن كرة قدم راقية وعن منتخب قوي من دون قوة الهلال والمريخ أصبحنا نحن لتلك  الأيام التي يزور فيها وفد من المريخ فريق الهلال في معسكره عندما يهم  للعب أمام فريق من الخارج كانت هناك زيارات متبادلة وكان لاعبو المريخ  والهلال يأتون بزيهم الرسمي إلى الملعب للوقوف خلف هذا الفريق أو ذاك كانت  تلك الروح السائدة والتنافس داخل الملعب بين فريقي القمة على أشده لكنه لا  يخرج عن السلوك الرياضي يخرج اللاعبون من المباراة على منزل فوزي المرضي أو  على منزل بشارة يتناولون الغداء في منزل هذا اللاعب أو ذاك ويعودون مساء  وكأن شيئاً لم يكن ما في الملعب يبقى داخله، أما العلاقات المميزة فتستمر  لأن الأمر مجرد كرة قدم وليست حرباً، أما الآن فالبعض جعل من  كرة القدم حرب والمؤسف أن كرتنا الآن لا تستحق كل هذه القطيعة وكل هذا  التطرف.. أين نحن من أيام كمال عبدالوهاب وبشرى وبشارة وسليمان عبد القادر  وماجد أبوجنزير.. أين نحن من أيام صديق منزول وجكسا، بل أين نحن من أيام  مصطفى النقر وسامي عزالدين إذا قارنا لاعبي اليوم بأولئك النجوم لوجدنا  فرقاً شاسعاً، بل لتوصلنا إلى أننا نشجع أشباه نجوم حالياً، أرجوكم عودوا  إلى رشدكم نريد أن تعود العلاقات بين الناديين قوية كما كانت وبين الجمهور  واللاعبين.. نريد تلك المناكفات الحبيبة التي يستمتع بها القارئ بعيداً عن  التطرف والغلواء التي حولت ملاعبنا إلى سور حرب ولم يبقَ إلا أن نستعين  بقوات أمم متحدة للفصل بين الهلال والمريخ وفي هذا الشهر الكريم أرجو أن  يراجع الجميع أنفسهم حتى لا يزيد الأمر انفلاتاً وعلينا أن نتعامل مع كرة  القدم من دون تعصب فإذا فاز المريخ اليوم سينتصر الهلال غداً وإذا  تفوق الأحمر الليلة سيستعيد الأزرق أراضيه غداً وهكذا كرة القدم يوم لك  ويوم عليك والأهم من كل ذلك أن نقف صفاً واحداً مع الفرق التي تمثل السودان  في البطولات الخارجية، لا أن نفرح عندما يخسر الهلال أمام فريق خارجي لا  أن نحتفل عندما يسقط الأحمر أمام فريق خارجي.. علينا أن ندعم بعضنا بعضاً  في البطولات الخارجية بالذات إلا هل بلغت اللهم فاشهد.

*

----------


## musab aljak

* المريخ يكتسح موردة الفاشر برباعية.. والوالي يوافق على اطلاق سراح الحضري ويشترط  تأهل  المريخ إلى دور الأربعة من منافسة كأس السودان بعد فوزه أمس على موردة  الفاشر بأربعة أهداف نظيفة في اللقاء الذي استضافه ملعب استاد المريخ في  دور الثمانية من منافسة كأس السودان وكانت الحصة الأولى انتهت بتقدم أصحاب  الأرض بثنائية نالها أديكو في الدقيقة 21 و 33 وبعد الاستراحة أحرز كلتشي  الهدف الثالث في الدقيقة 50 ثم أضاف السعودي الهدف الرابع في الدقيقة 52  وينتظر المريخ الفائز من لقاء حي العرب بورتسودان والأمل عطبرة في دور  الأربعة وتقام مباراة أخرى في مسابقة كأس السودان الليلة وتجمع الهلال  واتحاد مدني وكان حسام البدري المدير الفني لفريق المريخ دفع في مباراة  الأمس بتشكيلة مكونة من يس، باسكال، نجم الدين، بلة جابر، موسى الزومة،  سعيد السعودي، فيصل العجب، نصر الدين الشغيل، كلتشي، سكواها وأديكو وأشرك  المدرب كلاً من محمد مقدم، أحمد الباشا وهيثم طمبل بدلاء لبلة جابر وفيصل  العجب وأديكو، وأكد حسام البدري أنه سيمنح اللاعبين إجازة يومين فقط لقضاء  العيد مع أسرهم قبل أن يعود الفريق إلى التدريبات من جديد استعداداً لأداء  تجربة إعدادية يوم الرابع من الشهر المقبل واعتبر المدرب أن اللاعبين  تأثروا بفترة التوقف الطويلة في مباراة الأمس، أما مدرب الموردة فأكد أنه  سعيد باللعب أمام المريخ، ونوه الى أن فريقه استفاد من اللقاء.
الوالي: تسلمنا خطاب هال سيتي ولا نمانع إطلاق سراح الحضري
تسلم  مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ خطاباً من نادي هال سيتي الإنجليزي يطلب فيه  الأخير السماح للاعب عصام الحضري بالحضور إلى إنجلترا والخضوع لاختبارات مع  النادي وإجراء فحوصات طبية في الفترة من 24/8 إلى 29/8 وأوضح هال سيتي أن  الإقامة ستكون على حسابه وسيتم منح اللاعب تذكرتي سفر ذهاب وإياب وهناك  تأمين على الحضري قيمته 250 ألف جنيه خلال فترة الاختبارات حال تعرض  للإصابة وأوضح عصام الحضري أنه مهتم بمفاوضات هال سيتي وأدلى بتصريحات  للصدى أشار فيها إلى أن النادي الإنجليزي يرغب في الاستفادة من خدماته وأنه  جاد في التعاقد معه لكنه أشار إلى أنه في النهاية ملتزم بعقده مع المريخ  ويجب أن يتم كل شئ بواسطة النادي الأحمر ورأى أن انتقاله إلى هال سيتي  ستكون فيه فوائد كبيرة جداً لفريق المريخ لافتاً إلى أن هناك مكاسب مادية  وأدبية ستتحقق إلى الفرقة الحمراء وطلب الحضري من المسئولين في المريخ  السماح له بخوض تجربة الاحتراف في إنجلترا، ودعا المسئولين في المريخ إلى  عدم تفويت الفرصة عليه مشيراً إلى أن ارتباط اسمه بعد انتقاله إلى هال سيتي  بالمريخ سيكون أمراً جيداً للنادي الأحمر ومن جانبه أوضح جمال الوالي رئيس  مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ أن ناديه تسلم بالفعل خطاباً من هال سيتي يطلب فيه  السماح للحضري بإجراء اختبارات مع النادي والخضوع لفحوصات طبية وأبان  الوالي أنه تحدث في هذا الأمر من قبل ويؤكد من جديد أن ناديه لا يرفض  السماح للحضري بالانتقال الى أي نادٍ بشرط أن يقدم النادي العرض الذي يرى  المريخ أنه مناسب وامتدح الحضري وذكر أنه حارس مرمى كبير ولاعب له قيمته  ووزنه في القارة الإفريقية وأن انتقاله إلى الدوري الإنجليزي يجب أن يراعي  ذلك وأفاد جمال الوالي أنهم رحبوا بانتقال الحضري وأفادوا النادي الإنجليزي  بأنهم لا يمانعون لكنه ذكر أنه لا يعقل أن يسمح ناديه للحضري بالذهاب الى  إنجلترا والخضوع لاختبارات وفحوصات طبية من دون أن يوضح النادي عرضه الرسمي  والمبلغ الذي ينوي دفعه.
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

استدعاء وارغو


تم تشكيل لجنة للتحقيق مع محترف المريخ استيفن وارغو لعدم وصوله في الموعد المحدد من بلده.
وسيمثل اللاعب امام دائرة الكرة لاتخاذ القرار المناسب.



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هذا هو المريخ الذي نريد
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					



عودوا إلى سابق عهدكم

*  كانت الرياضة في السودان متنفساً للجميع وكان الكل يمارس الرياضة وكانت  الكرة في السودان مزدهرة وحققت أنديتنا نتائج جيدة ومنتخباتنا لم تكن الكرة  في ذلك العهد تحتاج إلى صرف ومبالغ ضخمة مثل ما يحدث الآن، وكان اللاعبون  يمارسون الكرة بصفة الهواية فتجد هذا اللاعب يعمل أستاذاً وآخر موظفاً في  مصلحة البريد والبرق وآخر يعمل في البنك وهناك من يعلمون في وظائف حرة عمال  أو غيرها من الوظائف وكانت الرياضة وسيلة للتلاقي والتصافي ولم تكن تميز  بين لاعبي الهلال والمريخ إلا داخل الملعب لكن عندما تجدهم خارجه كانت  العلاقة بينهم مميزة، بل تجد لاعباً من المريخ أصدقاؤه معظمهم من الهلال  ويكون موجوداً معهم باستمرار وكنت أعلم في الفترة التي لعب فيها فوزي  المرضي للهلال طبيعة العلاقة بين نجوم الفريقين وكنت أجد مع فوزي المرضي  العديد من لاعبي المريخ وكان لدي أصدقاء من الفريقين وفوزي المرضيكان  وما زال صديقي والعلاقة بين الجماهير كانت قوية جداً ومميزة والصحافة  الرياضية كانت تزكي المنافسة وتمنحها إثارة في غير إسفاف وتجني، لم تكن  الصحافة الرياضية تتعرض للأمور الخاصة وكان النقد بناءً وممتعاً وكانت هناك  مساجلات بين أدباء المريخ والهلال في تلك الفترة وكان الجمهور يستمتع  بكتابات المريخابي العجوز السر أحمد قدور الذي كانت له مساجلات من شعراء  الهلال أمثال أبو آمنة حامد وكيشو، وشكل مع القبطان حاج حسن عثمان ثنائياً  وكان هناك مرسي صالح سراج وكانت صحيفة الناس منبراً لتلك الروائع  والإبداعات.. كان هناك أدباً وفناً راقياً ظل الجميع يذكره واستمرت  المساجلات وأدب العكننة كما يسمية الأخ الصديق أحمد دولة وانتقلت تلك  المساجلات إلى عهد قريب لكنني أرى أن الصحافة الرياضية الآن ربما تكون جنحت  وهناك تطرف وأرى أن العلاقة بين المريخ والهلال لم تعد كالسابق والعلاقة  بين المشجعين  أيضاً لم تعد كالسابق وكأن المريخ عدو للهلال وكأن الأزرق عدو للأحمر  والتاريخ يقول إن قوة المريخ من قوة الهلال والعكس صحيح لا يمكننا الحديث  عن كرة قدم راقية وعن منتخب قوي من دون قوة الهلال والمريخ أصبحنا نحن لتلك  الأيام التي يزور فيها وفد من المريخ فريق الهلال في معسكره عندما يهم  للعب أمام فريق من الخارج كانت هناك زيارات متبادلة وكان لاعبو المريخ  والهلال يأتون بزيهم الرسمي إلى الملعب للوقوف خلف هذا الفريق أو ذاك كانت  تلك الروح السائدة والتنافس داخل الملعب بين فريقي القمة على أشده لكنه لا  يخرج عن السلوك الرياضي يخرج اللاعبون من المباراة على منزل فوزي المرضي أو  على منزل بشارة يتناولون الغداء في منزل هذا اللاعب أو ذاك ويعودون مساء  وكأن شيئاً لم يكن ما في الملعب يبقى داخله، أما العلاقات المميزة فتستمر  لأن الأمر مجرد كرة قدم وليست حرباً، أما الآن فالبعض جعل من  كرة القدم حرب والمؤسف أن كرتنا الآن لا تستحق كل هذه القطيعة وكل هذا  التطرف.. أين نحن من أيام كمال عبدالوهاب وبشرى وبشارة وسليمان عبد القادر  وماجد أبوجنزير.. أين نحن من أيام صديق منزول وجكسا، بل أين نحن من أيام  مصطفى النقر وسامي عزالدين إذا قارنا لاعبي اليوم بأولئك النجوم لوجدنا  فرقاً شاسعاً، بل لتوصلنا إلى أننا نشجع أشباه نجوم حالياً، أرجوكم عودوا  إلى رشدكم نريد أن تعود العلاقات بين الناديين قوية كما كانت وبين الجمهور  واللاعبين.. نريد تلك المناكفات الحبيبة التي يستمتع بها القارئ بعيداً عن  التطرف والغلواء التي حولت ملاعبنا إلى سور حرب ولم يبقَ إلا أن نستعين  بقوات أمم متحدة للفصل بين الهلال والمريخ وفي هذا الشهر الكريم أرجو أن  يراجع الجميع أنفسهم حتى لا يزيد الأمر انفلاتاً وعلينا أن نتعامل مع كرة  القدم من دون تعصب فإذا فاز المريخ اليوم سينتصر الهلال غداً وإذا  تفوق الأحمر الليلة سيستعيد الأزرق أراضيه غداً وهكذا كرة القدم يوم لك  ويوم عليك والأهم من كل ذلك أن نقف صفاً واحداً مع الفرق التي تمثل السودان  في البطولات الخارجية، لا أن نفرح عندما يخسر الهلال أمام فريق خارجي لا  أن نحتفل عندما يسقط الأحمر أمام فريق خارجي.. علينا أن ندعم بعضنا بعضاً  في البطولات الخارجية بالذات إلا هل بلغت اللهم فاشهد.




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هذا م فعلته فوجدت
:wulsh2n010937esxh8:و:nrfza:و:rules:
والله المستعان
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

جمعية المريخ قائمة في موعدها
اكد مفوض الهيئات الشبابية بولاية الخرطوم مولانا زكريا عوض شرحبيل قيام الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ في الثاني من ديسمبر المقبل وخاطب مجلس المريخ رسميا بهذا الخصوص.
وتقرر ان يكون الثالث من سبتمبر المقبل اخر موعد لتسديد الاشتراكات.



كلام جميل يلا ي شباب من اجل المريخ
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*مشكووووووووووووووور ي صفوة
                        	*

----------

